
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2014) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work.<p>Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Resume:
  Email:</code></pre>
======
chrismorgan
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: preferably

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Rust (I’m the author of its HTTP libraries), Python, Django,
HTTP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, plus plenty more. Generalist, but one who makes
sure to learn his tools _thoroughly_.

Resume:
[http://chrismorgan.info/resume.html](http://chrismorgan.info/resume.html)

Email: me@chrismorgan.info

I enjoy work at all levels; backend, frontend, precise usability details, deep
in the bowels of algorithms, metaprogramming where reasonable, web and non-web
(but mostly web)—it’s all great fun.

I’m very much interested in improving the state of web development, something
I’m pursuing in my spare time and why I’m using Rust; I’m speaking at Strange
Loop later this year on the topic: [https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/fast-
secure-safe-the-web...](https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/fast-secure-safe-
the-web-that-can-still-be). With my goals in this way, I’m very much
interested in learning new tools and new paradigms.

------
yen223
Canberra or Remote, Part Time

    
    
        Stack: Python-centric stack - Django/Flask, Scipy, Numpy, Requests, Beautifulsoup and all that jazz.
    
        Database - Postgresql, Mongodb. I work equally well with ORMs (Django's ORM and SQLAlchemy) and raw SQL.
    
        Systems - DevOps in Ansible, async programming with Celery + RabbitMQ. Familiar with git, bash and general Ubuntu systems programming.
    
        Frontend - Decent in Javascript (React.js, jQuery), basic CSS/HTML.
    

Resume: Contact me. Email: lee+hn[at]weiyen.me Skype: wei.yen.22 Links:
[https://github.com/yen223](https://github.com/yen223)

I'm a generalist software engineer, with a heavy emphasis on Python
development. I will be pursuing my Master's Degree in Computer Science in
July. I'm looking for part-time jobs (20 hours/week) for rent money. Will
consider jobs in Canberra, or remote jobs.

~~~
watershawl
Rob Walling recently posted that he is looking for a Postgres DBA:
[https://twitter.com/robwalling/status/476799826768969729](https://twitter.com/robwalling/status/476799826768969729)

~~~
yen223
Thanks for the lead!

~~~
rwalling
I hired someone last week...but thanks for checking it out.

------
bharani_m
Location: India

Remote: Yes, looking for part-time/contract work

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skill set: UI design (Photoshop, Illustrator), HTML, CSS (SASS),
Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Meteor.js), Ruby on Rails

Email: bharani91@gmail.com

Resume: [https://www.resumonk.com/bharani](https://www.resumonk.com/bharani)

Personal projects:

\- Resumonk - [https://www.resumonk.com](https://www.resumonk.com) \- UI
Design + Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Bootstrap Carnival -
[http://bootstrapcarnival.com](http://bootstrapcarnival.com) \- UI Design +
Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Bootstrap Themes -
[http://bit.ly/ElementalTheme](http://bit.ly/ElementalTheme),
[http://bit.ly/CleanCutTheme](http://bit.ly/CleanCutTheme)

\- GK Quiz Android App (50k+ users) -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.abhayam.in...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.abhayam.indiagkquiz)
\- Angular.js app + Phonegap

\- Engem.me - [http://www.engem.me](http://www.engem.me) \- UI Design + Front-
end + Ruby on Rails

\- Airball - [http://airball.in](http://airball.in) \- UI design + Front-end
(Backbone.js) + Desktop app (using TideSDK)

Links:

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/bharani91](https://github.com/bharani91)

\- LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91)

\- Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/bharani91](http://dribbble.com/bharani91)

------
kiiski

      Location:            Finland, but hoping to relocate.
      Remote:              No.
      Willing to relocate: Yes, I'd prefer to.
      Technologies:        - (I've played around with several, but haven't done 
                              anything significant with anything.)
      Resume:              Contains nothing relevant.
      Email:               juha.a.kiiski@gmail.com
    

I'm a self-learned(/ing) young hacker, who is looking for a junior/entry level
software developer position. I don't have any relevant experience or degree,
and while I have some knowledge of several technologies, you should assume I'm
starting with a blank slate; nothing but a strong desire to learn.

I have practised programming with several languages - Javascript (/HTML/CSS),
Python, PHP, Common Lisp, and a little Java - as well as having basic
understanding of Git, Apache, and MySql. I'm sure I'll be able to pick up
whatever language/stack you use very quickly.

I'm not too picky about what to work with, as long as it provides a change to
learn about different technologies and industry practices. That said, my main
interest is in web development, and I would particularly like to work with
natural language processing. I'm hoping to one day found a start-up, making
software for writers and publishers.

I speak Finnish natively. My written English is fluent and spoken is good,
although perhaps a little underpractised.

I currently live in Finland, but I wish to relocate to a foreign country. I'm
looking for a chance to learn a new language while working there, so I would
prefer a non-English speaking one. The top countries would be Sweden
(Stockholm), Germany (Berlin) or Iceland, but the country is not the most
important factor. For the nearby nations - Sweden, Estonia, etc. - a face-to-
face interview would be possible, especially if the company can compensate
travel expenses, but otherwise I think a video call would be most practical.

I don't want remote work, because I wish to get feedback on my work, as well
as having a chance talk with other developer. My main interest is after all
learning new things.

Send me an email if you think you could use me at your company, or if you want
to ask about something.

------
ammmir
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies (languages/frameworks): node.js, Express, Objective-C, Cocoa (Mac
& iOS), Elixir/Erlang, Ruby on Rails, C#/.NET, Go, Lua

Technologies (stack): MongoDB, Redis, PostgreSQL, Docker, RabbitMQ, AMQP,
CouchDB

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik)
and [https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com) and
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir)

Email: amir at amirmalik dot net

About me:

I’m a software engineer who has been consulting for the past few years, and
I’ve decided the time has come for me to move back into a more stable full-
time job. While I’m language agnostic (“use the right tool for the right job”
philosophy), recently I’ve been really excited about working in Elixir, Go,
Objective-C and Swift. Areas that interest me include mobile in general,
collaboration, messaging, developer APIs, hardware, and music.

Ideally, I’d like to be involved in a product with a mobile or platform
component, and where I can contribute both on the backend (~75%) and frontend
(~25%). Of course, I’m very flexible and not bound to these ratios :) The most
important points for me when evaluating a company are (in order): great team,
interesting problems, and technology stack.

Thanks for looking!

------
donretag
Did not know such a thread existed, so please forgive me if I do not have my
information available in an orderly, but anonymous fashion.

Location: 2 hours away from Silicon Valley

Remote: Yes, with the option of working 1 day a week (2 days perhaps before
releases) for companies in the South Bay.

Willing to relocate: Yes. I will be relocating in the near future, which is
why I am searching for short-term/remote positions.

Technologies: Strongest skills: Java and Elasticsearch.

Resume: None at this moment (please see my first sentence).

Email: evil_goodness@hotmail.com I do not have a proper anonymized email
account, so let me reuse one from an old band for now. Will update this post
when I create a better one.

I am a back-end developer with interest in data and search engines. Long time
Elasticsearch user, have written some plugins, few source commits and one of
the main contributors on the mailing list (was asked to help moderate as
well). Java developer since 1.1. Not entirely by choice, but that is what
companies pay me to work with. :) I have written professionally in Scala
(would love to reuse) and Python, but I am not tied to any language. Whatever
it takes to get the job done.

Currently working full-time and on site, but because of the lack of local
opportunties, I will be relocating to elsewhere on the west coast (not the Bay
Area). Open to remote positions, both short-term (2+ months) or full-time. Due
to upcoming summer vacation plans, I am looking for a change starting in
August at the earliest. For now, I just want to open the lines of
communication.

------
venantius
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Happily!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure [web stack], Python [Django, Flask, scripting], Bash,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Unix/Linux systems. Comfortable / curious about Golang,
Ruby.

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/w-david-
jarvis/b/aa6/37/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/w-david-jarvis/b/aa6/37/)

Email: venantius@gmail.com

Links:

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/venantius](https://github.com/venantius)

\- Personal: [http://venanti.us](http://venanti.us)

Background:

I started as an economist, then I became a data scientist, and now I'm a
software engineer. My last job was at a small start-up and involved writing
various backend integrations (Slack, SalesForce...) for a Clojure web app of
significant size, tweaking the frontend from time to time, writing the odd
blog post ([http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-
underrated/](http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-underrated/)), helping
manage the hiring pipeline, working on community/customer relations, and
serving as a sounding board for strategic concepts for one of the founders.

I'd love to keep working in Clojure if I can, but in general I'd be happy to
work anywhere with a small team that's doing interesting work and is comprised
of nice people.

I'm available for both full-time and contract work.

------
mdturnerphys
Location: Seattle

Remote: Probably not

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: hardware development (CAD, CNC, laser fabrication), sensors,
optics, MATLAB, Python, LabVIEW, microcontrollers, . . .

Resume: [http://guavaduck.com/resume](http://guavaduck.com/resume)

Email: matt at the domain above

Looking for interesting hardware-development or data-analysis problems to work
on. Finishing up an experimental physics PhD in a group doing precision tests
of gravity with mechanical sensors.

------
pmiller2
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: Probably not

Willing to relocate: No, but will commute most places in the Bay Area for the
right company. Prefer places that are BART accessible.

Technologies: Python, C, Mongodb, Django, Mathematica, LaTeX, git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8s9b39mxbxa1ioc/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8s9b39mxbxa1ioc/resume.pdf)

Email: See resume or my profile here.

I'm looking for a not-too-large but not-too-small company I can make my home.
Ideally, you'd have an engineering team of at least 5-10 people and a product
that is bringing in money (even if you're not profitable).

I'm open to different languages and frameworks, provided you can give me time
to ramp up on unfamiliar technologies.

My previous experience (1.5 years) is with a small hardware company writing
software for manufacturing and testing fiber optic switches. I've been off
work for a while due to some medical issues, but I'm as sharp as ever and
ready to get back on the horse. If you're a web company, I'd prefer to work in
a more backend focused area. Outside of web dev, I'm open to pretty much
anything.

Send me an email and I'll definitely get back to you. :)

------
jbcrail
Location: Louisville, KY; Remote/Seattle; Full Time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but preferably to the Seattle area

Technologies: C/C++, PHP, Python, Javascript, Go, Erlang

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail)

Email: jbcrail at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbcrail](https://github.com/jbcrail)

I've been a software engineer for 15 years. I've largely been part of small
teams that built a data warehouse ETL utility which processed billions of
customer records nightly for a dozen Fortune 500 companies; a distributed
document store with terabytes of historical data, an ISO consistency
requirement, and a strict availability guarantee; and a service-oriented
platform managing internal business data worth millions of dollars in revenue.

I'm interested in web services, functional programming languages, and
distributed systems. I currently have committed to GitHub for 320 consecutive
days for various personal and open-source projects.

------
DuoSRX
Location: Vancouver, BC / Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Stack (pro): Ruby, Rails, Javascript (jQuery, AngularJS), Clojure,
PostgreSQL/MySQL, Redis, AWS, Chef

Stack (personal): Go (Golang), Erlang (and Elixir), Rust, Docker

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/xperez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/xperez)

Github: [https://github.com/DuoSRX](https://github.com/DuoSRX)

Contact: jobs@xavier-perez.com

Other infos: [http://xavier-perez.com](http://xavier-perez.com)

Full stack developer with a strong preference for the back-end part of web
applications. I'm currently working for KissKissBankBank (the leading European
Crowdfunding website) in Paris (France) but will be leaving the company and
moving to Vancouver BC in August. I'm already authorized to work there, no
boring visa paperwork for you! I'm looking for the next big challenge, ideally
in a small company or startup. I love to learn new stuff every day and work
with a team of cool people.

------
ChiperSoft

      Location: San Diego, California
      Remote: Yes, Fulltime since 2010
      Relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript (Frontend and NodeJS), PHP, 
                    MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached, 
                    LESS, d3, Backbone, Handlebars, RequireJS/AMD
                    Grunt & Gulp, Apache & Nginx, Vagrant
      Resume: http://chipersoft.com/resume.html
      Email: chiper@chipersoft.com
    

I've been creating content for the web since the mid 90s and cut my teeth on
programming with JavaScript when it was still a new language. It still remains
to this day my favorite language for creating applications, and I'm even more
excited about it today as Node.js is making the language even more powerful.

While I am not actively looking for new employment, I have loads of experience
building new applications from the ground up and would love the opportunity to
get in on the ground floor of a new product with a fully remote team.

------
dmunoz
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.

Remote: Yes, but a physical location is preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity. I would prefer to stay in
Canada, but am not against farther relocation.

Technologies: Preference for low level, backend work: C, C++, Java, Ruby,
Python, Erlang. Intermediate knowledge of: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery.

Resume: Upon request.

Email: dmunoz_hn at outlook.com

About me:

I have a B.Sc. from the University of British Columbia. My major was computer
science.

I am a recent graduate/entry level/junior candidate. I have taken some time
off since graduating to help with a family health issue, but have used the
opportunity to improve my skills both professionally and in my hobbies.

I have made code available for both personal and school projects on my
website.

My HN alias is a pseudonym. Upon contact, I can make myself available through
email, irc, and phone. Please include a little about the opportunity when
making contact. If I'm not interested, I don't want to waste any of your time.
I will reply in either case.

------
wyuenho
Location: Hong Kong

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, Backbone, React, Node.js

Resume: [http://wyuenho.github.io/](http://wyuenho.github.io/)

Email: See resume

Having hands-on experience with the entire large scale Web application's
technology stack in the past 10 years, I am currently transitioning my career
from the exploration phase to the exploitation phase. I'm currently looking
for opportunities outside of my resident city where my various skills can be
fully utilized to their greatest potential in service of a product that I
love. From the very beginning of my career at EditGrid.com (acquired by Apple
in 2008) to my most recent job with Muneris Services (funded by Intel), I have
had a tremendous fortune to be working from the front-end all the way to the
back-end on every subsequent job that I took on. In the past 10 years, I had
emerged from being a beginning Java programmer to being a very proficient
polyglot software engineer well versed in HTML5, CSS, Javascript, Java, Python
and Scala, in additional to a number of other static and dynamically typed
languages and software technologies. I firmly believe that my skills will be
of tremendous value to my future employer. In my free time, I'm also an active
open source developer within the Javascript and Python communities. My most
recent success is Backgrid.js, which within 2 days from announcement on
Reddit, it had been submitted to Jeremy Ashkenas (creator of Cofferscript,
Backbone.js and Underscore.js) himself to HackerNews and stayed on the front
page for 2 days. I have grown enormously by working with many talented and
inspiring individuals in the past. I firmly believe that the key to personal
and organizational success is a culture of continuous learning and practice,
and a culture of passionate dedication and respect. I am looking forward to
working for a company that aspire to these ideals in my next venture.

------
calcsam
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, MySQL, Javascript, Django, Mongo. Background in
analytics and well-suited to data-heavy roles.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sambhagwat](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sambhagwat)

Sample personal project: fundmap.vc, the Silicon Valley Startup Funding Map

Email: calcsam@alumni.stanford.edu

------
zumda
Location: Bern, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes (though limited to planet Earth)

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, JavaScript, Ruby, Scientific Computing,
[something I don't know yet]

Careers 2.0:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/featureenvy](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/featureenvy)

Contact: andreas@featureenvy.com

I don't like to retire and tell people who ask me that I spent my time making
it possible for people to share more cat pictures. I would love to work on
something a bit more meaningful. My goal with the master's was to end up in a
multidisciplinary team where I could support scientists.

Currently in the process of getting a Master's Degree in Biomedical
Engineering (mostly doing image analysis, coming from a Bachelor in Computer
Science) and looking for a new challenge. Besides the two degrees I have
worked for 2 years on web applications and web security development and have a
four year apprenticeship (large scale Java web application) under my belt.

Or of course you could offer me good working conditions, a mentor and some
time/money for conferences and other educational things, that would work, too.

I have extensive experience in large scale Java web applications from my four
year apprenticeship in a big international bank. But I also have worked with
Ruby on Rails and Javascript. In my free time I like to investigate new
approaches to developing web applications. For example I am currently testing
the waters with ClojureScript and Om, where I am trying to visualize herd
immunity with WebGL.

So if you are looking for someone who likes to push the boundaries, doesn't
accept "acceptable" as a solution and loves to learn new things (not just
programming related!) then you should drop me a line so we can talk.

The only relocation restriction is that I want to continue working on planet
Earth.

------
aborgia
Ph.D. Experimental Particle Physics, Syracuse University B.S. Physics,
Binghamton University

Location: Syracuse, NY Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes. CA, OR, WA. Full-
time. Technologies: C++, Python, familiar with MongoDB and SQL. Willing to
learn anything. Very fast learner.

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/alessandraborgia/ and a nicer one here->
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53121985/resu.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53121985/resu.pdf)
Email: alessandra.borgia at gmail.com

I'd like to get into data science and so some meaningful analyses with data.
I'd prefer it geared towards something useful: cool new technology, helping
the environment or even social issues! However, I'm open to all possibilities.
Don't hesitate to contact me!

------
Lockyy
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Willing to work remotely

Willing to relocate: Willing to relocate to anywhere in the UK

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python

Resume: [http://lockyy.com/portfolio](http://lockyy.com/portfolio)
[http://lockyy.com/resume.pdf](http://lockyy.com/resume.pdf)

Email: daniel@lockyy.com

I'm a Ruby on Rails developer with a degree in Computer Science. I have
experience working in a startup environment where I was tasked with designing
and implementing key features for improving the engagement of users.

I'm looking for a position working on software that people love to use. My
preference is for small teams but I don't mind otherwise. I am capable of
picking things up fast and am keen to learn new technologies.

------
serialpreneur
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Open to remote

Willing to relocate: To few select cities

Technologies: C#/.NET, Java, PHP, Javascript, Backbone.js, Node.js, React, AWS
Expertise.

Resume: [http://j.mp/badar-cv](http://j.mp/badar-cv)

Contact: In Resume.

Hi!

Are you looking for someone who can solve your business and engineering
problems? It is hard finding good engineers who can contribute to product
vision end to end. I like contributing to bigger picture product vision &
solving the nitty gritty technical issues. If you are a young startup I would
love to have a chat with you and find out about your vision, technical issues
& challenges and potentially help you accelerate product development.

For more details: [http://j.mp/badar-cv](http://j.mp/badar-cv)

------
domador
Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd love to work remotely

Willing to relocate: No (I'm already relocating from Costa Rica to Mexico)

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using current toolkits. (I'm currently
creating a project using Javascript, jQuery, and Angular.JS for the front end
with a PHP/MySQL backend.)

------
sedev
Location: Seattle (US citizen)

Remote: Open to remote work

Willing to relocate: Seattle, Portland, SF Bay Area

Technologies: Ruby, Python, Clojure, elisp, Perl, JS

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanpmcdonnell](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanpmcdonnell)
&&
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/stronglyemergent](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/stronglyemergent)

Email: sean@stronglyemergent.com

\---

I am looking for challenges in information architecture and design - in
communicating to human users what's reasonable and possible out of complicated
possibilities. I am an unabashed startup idealist who wants to work on
something that's going to make the world better.

------
mailshanx
Expertise in all areas of data science: machine learning, optimization,
statistics. If your company generates large amounts of data, i can help you
exploit it and build production machine learning systems.

Top 2% rank on Kaggle.com. Built the machine learning engine for the world's
fastest underwater modem, leading to a 1300% performance improvement. I speak
at conferences such as Europython and have an advanced degree.

Location: Singapore. Willing to relocate.

Stack: Python Data Stack(Numpy, Pandas, Scipy, Scikit-Learn), Matlab, Java.

Contact: [http://shanx.us](http://shanx.us) / mailshanx at yahoo dot co dot in

Get in touch with me, i'll be happy to talk to you :)

------
davidw
Location: Padova, Italy (I'm a US citizen, though)

Want to relocate to: Boulder or Fort Collins, Colorado.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Erlang and PostgreSQL, with a bit of Javascript
lately. Lots of others in the past, including Tcl, C, PHP, Perl, Python, Java.
All on Linux.

Resume:
[http://www.welton.it/davidw/resume.html](http://www.welton.it/davidw/resume.html)
\- it's kind of clunky and outdated.

Email: davidw@dedasys.com

Web site: [http://welton.it/davidw](http://welton.it/davidw) \- kind of clunky
and outdated too.

Github: [https://github.com/davidw](https://github.com/davidw)

------
vonmoltke
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Austin/Houston/San Antonio, TX - anywhere in Florida -
Chicago, IL - DC metro - Research Triangle, NC - Seattle, WA - Boston, MA

Technologies: Stack: C, Java, Python, Matlab, bash Stack [rusty]: Perl,
Fortran, C++, Verilog Non-stack: electronics troubleshooting, electronics
test, requirements analysis, design or experiments, manufacturing support,
real-time software, digital signal processing, systems engineering[1], natural
language processing

Resume: [http://wmkrug.com/krug-resume.pdf](http://wmkrug.com/krug-resume.pdf)

Email: see resume

I'm in the "sniffing around" stage. I would like to get back to hardware-
focused development, but I am still exploring my options. I figure this is a
good way to find out who might be interested in my skillset for that type of
work. Ideally, I would like to work on firmware and FPGA development, ASIC
V&V, "big" or "little" embedded, or something similar. I'm open to any type of
company; I mainly want good tools, flexible scheduling, a quiet environment,
and no government contracting/security bullshit (after 12 years I'm tired of
it).

I have a variety of experience acquired on my slightly winding career. I like
variety and being a multidisciplined engineer. In addition to the electrical,
systems, and software engineering experience I have some basic-level
mechanical engineering knowledge. I also have a penchant for figuring out how
things work.

I have already had a good contact off a prior incarnation of this thread;
unfortunately it did not work out in the end.

[1] This requires explanation. My experience is in systems engineering by the
INCOSE definition[2], not IT systems engineering. Adding to the title/skill
confusion, I'm a decent sysadmin and know my way around Linux. I am not, IMO,
good enough to get paid to be a sysadmin/devops/IT systems engineer. I don't
really have a desire to be, either.

[2]
[http://www.incose.org/practice/whatissystemseng.aspx](http://www.incose.org/practice/whatissystemseng.aspx)

------
epsylon
Location: France for now, but will be traveling the world from September on.
I'm looking to interview with companies during that timeframe.

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: with pleasure! I'm searching for opportunities outside of
France.

Technologies: I'm most knowledgeable in C++, C and Python, but I've learned
many languages on the side enough to bootstrap myself on these as well.
(Scala, Go, Racket, Ruby, ... Currently working on Rust and Clojure!) FWIW, I
worked on one of the big CAD 3D modeller for the past 5 years.

Resume: Available upon request

Email: base64_decode( YWRAbGFtYXJxdWUuZnI= )

------
Daves
Location: U.S.

Remote: Not at this point in my career

Willing to relocate: 100%. I'm a recent college graduate and I'm hoping to
move. Ideally, I'd like to go to either Boston, Austin, Seattle, SF, or
Atlanta.

Technologies: Java, Python, Django, MySQL, HTML/CSS, Javascript, jQuery (Very
willing to learn more)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vo0do0mp31ap2cq/HNresume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vo0do0mp31ap2cq/HNresume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/dstess](https://github.com/dstess)

Email: davestess@gmail.com

------
madprops
Hello!

I'm a young programmer with several years of experience working on my own
projects.

I feel I'm being wasted, I should be working with someone doing awesome stuff
but somehow I haven't managed to find that.

You can check some of these projects of mine that are still online.

[http://github.com/madprops/lindora](http://github.com/madprops/lindora)
[http://lindora.localghost.webfactional.com](http://lindora.localghost.webfactional.com)
This is an online editor I made from scratch because I didn't like any of the
online editors out there. It has infinite splittable panes, autocompletion,
misc tools, unix like file explorer, ftp support, totally customizable
appearance and much more.

[http://gsick.com](http://gsick.com)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud96cWPBTws](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud96cWPBTws)
This is my attempt at making a media sharing site. It based around posting
links on channels. It has a lot of features to make viewing content a fun
experience.

My favorite technologies are Python/Django and JavaScript and I like to
develop in a Linux environment.

If you have an exciting project whether you're a startup or not please
consider me for your team, I'm very anxious to be a productive part of
something.

Location: Costa Rica Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Email: manuelchaves
at gmail

------
MadMoogle
Location: Middle of nowhere New York State Remote: yes! Willing to relocate:
to anywhere rural or any city with an easy commute to a rural area
Technologies: Javascript, nodejs, angularjs, jquery, PHP, mysql, Java, C#
Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=29204218](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=29204218),
[http://lj3.me/webdev](http://lj3.me/webdev) Email: lylejantzi3rd@gmail.com

I am and have been a technology agnostic web engineer for the past 10 years.
I've worked for large companies and startups alike working on projects as
diverse as B2B marketplaces and online video games, some of which have brought
in millions of dollars in revenue.

I'm open to both full time and freelance/contract web development positions.
Most of my attention has been on Javacript and HTML5 recently, but I'm always
willing to learn something new, as long as it provides a practical improvement
over what I'm currently using.

Some of my other interests include services integration, tooling, creating
compelling product features and getting the job done. I've been known to
implement product features starting at the database and moving my way through
the various layers and systems until the feature is done. I don't like
delaying a frontend feature because I'm waiting on the backend team to expose
a simple endpoint. If it's something I can do myself, I just do it.

Feel free to shoot me an email. I'm happy to have a conversation about what
you're working on and how I can best contribute.

------
zaemz

        Location: Portland, OR, USA
    
        Remote: Sure, why not?
    
        Willing to relocate: No, I'm in school as well as my significant other.
    
        Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, C# (.NET), SQL (MySQL and T-SQL)
    
        Resume: It'd best if I were contacted for this.
    
        Email: nathan.lutterman@gmail.com
    

\-----

I'd say I'm an outgoing junior-level developer, currently working at a small
business consultation start-up in Portland, OR. I've so far mainly worked with
JavaScript, PHP, and C#, as I noted in my listed technologies. I've been
working with Drupal, Magento, and Laravel, as far as PHP libraries,
frameworks, and CMSs go. For JavaScript, I mostly utilize Ember.js and jQuery
for a framework and library.

I really enjoy, and prefer, working with other people instead of working
alone. I work, at the moment, primarily with PHP, C# (.NET), and JavaScript. I
have a mediocre amount of experience with SQL (MySQL and T-SQL dialects, but
no advanced features of either dialect). I have educational experience with
Java as well as C++. The C# experience comes from working with SAP Business
One, and a custom library and automation tool.

A big note for prospective employers is that I'm currently attending classes
part-time, and will be attending school full-time this fall.

------
kanatohodets
Location: Midwestern US, targeting Europe.

Remote: Potentially, but I'd probably just move to you if you're in a neat
place.

Willing to relocate: If it involves crossing an ocean, yes, absolutely. Native
English speaker, professional level Russian, delighted to have a reason to
learn others.

Technologies: Perl, PHP, node/browser js, Go, Lua, rusty Python | MySQL,
Nginx, Redis, Chef, Nagios, mild AWS, mild ElasticSearch

Resume: happy to send on request. work:
[https://github.com/kanatohodets](https://github.com/kanatohodets)

Email: benjamin.tyler+hn@gmail.com

I'm closing in on two years as a full-stack (emphasis backend) web
developer/junior devops type, and I'm looking to mix it up a little bit:
something in the direction of systems programming, tool development/more
serious DevOps, or programmatic data crunching would be very exciting. That
said, I'm open to all sorts of experiences, and look forward to hearing from
you -- _especially_ if you can land me overseas.

Some of my recent personal projects include:

    
    
      * a special-purpose sshd for serving git traffic using go and the crypto/ssh package (no crypto code from my hands, honest)
    
      * failure mode, a tool for burn-testing web apps against external conditions (latency, packet loss, etc. -- similar to the Simian Army at NetFlix)
    
      * year seven as one of the lead developers of Spring: 1944, an open source RTS game.
    
      * documentation for Perl 6
    

I can get into detail about $work projects if we end up chatting. Thanks!

------
doctorwhere
Location: Israel, hoping to relocate to a country with an english-speaking
population.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies (languages and frameworks): C++, C, C#, Python, Matlab, OpenCV.
Have worked with many other technologies - including various languages (obj-c,
Java, javascript), Azure, Android, iOS, SQL, MongoDB - but these are the
keywords I prefer the most.

Email: 3ddoctorwhere@gmail.com

Resume: Currently working as a 2nd developer in a small startup and an MSc
student of mathematics in the field of 3D reconstruction.

I am interested in great software design - I have 8 years of software
engineering experience and have been the lead of a few commercial software
projects in different environments, from the design stage to production.

I am interested in problems where extensive knowledge and understanding are
needed and stackoverflow isn't enough - especially if the problems require
deep mathematical skills.

I make a habit of acquiring new skills and knowledge by reading various
sites/blogs, attending tech meetups and occasionally contributing to open-
source and tech Q&A sites.

I am also interested in tinkering, and have been creating hobby projects with
techie friends using Arduino controlling physical objects and computer vision.

I am currently looking anonymously, and will provide more information after
initial contact.

------
chroman
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, SF Bay Area.

Technologies: iOS/Objective-C, Android, Ruby on Rails.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0j6sohdvkunjsur/ChristianRoman_res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0j6sohdvkunjsur/ChristianRoman_resume.pdf)

Email: chroman16@gmail.com

I’m a iOS Engineer based in México with almost 4 years of experience. My
expert area is native iOS development but I also do Android and Web
development with Ruby on Rails.

Over the last 3 years I have worked on more than 20 native iOS apps including
client, in-house and own App Store apps.

I love challenges and I’m always looking for opportunities to do awesome
things.

Portfolio (Only relevant and public work):
[http://chroman.me/portfolio](http://chroman.me/portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chroman](https://github.com/chroman)

App store apps: [https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-
roman/id522264047](https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-
roman/id522264047)

Design stuff (I'm also a designer):
[http://dribbble.com/chroman](http://dribbble.com/chroman),
[https://www.behance.net/chroman](https://www.behance.net/chroman)

------
throwawayacct10
Hello,

I am posting this from a anonymous account so that I don't alert my current
employer.

Location: San Francisco bay area.

    
    
      Remote:              No.
    
      Willing to relocate: No.
    
      Technologies:        -  Expert C/C++, Perl, Verilog
                              Intermediate PHP, HTML/CSS/JS,
                              MySQL. 
                              Beginner iOS
    
      Resume:              will provide you upon request.
    
      Email:               iamanonymouscoward@gmail.com
              (That's a real email address...Trust me...I will respond to it!)
    

I have 10+ years experience in EDA industry working on some complex Verilog
compilers. I am now looking for work outside semiconductor industry (in SF bay
area, where I cuently work). I have very good algorithms and problem solving
skills. I believe I am very good fit for a software architect role. I
currently write code in C/C++ but on the side, I am doing some web-apps and
mobile apps, to understand the internet industry. I have a bachelors from
India's most reputed college and have a masters from east coast top-30
university.

I will be happy to provide you with a resume on initial contact.

------
jollyrogue
Location: Tulsa!, OK

Remote: Sure. More like, "Absolutely!" since there isn't much going on in the
area.

Willing to relocate: Not particularly, unfortunately. Home-ownership, wife
owns a local business, family, dogs, etc.

Technologies: Linux (RHEL/CentOS/SL, Fedora, Ubuntu, OpenSUSE, Debian),
FreBSD, OS X, Shell Scripting, Python, C++, C, Mercurial, Git, HTML, CSS,
vSphere, BIND, Apache, MySQL, PostreSQL, Redmine, Mantis BT, Internet Protocol
Stack, Zimbra, Microsoft stack (But I'd rather not work with it.)

Working on Ruby, Rails, Go Lang, Xen, KVM, and more!

Methodologies: ITIL, Agile Development, Test Driven Development

Misc. Skills: Technical Writing; Infrastructure design, implementation, and
support; Customer support

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1m5sfsUGgstc03uSYa_OmOW85...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1m5sfsUGgstc03uSYa_OmOW858IGsBmd2_nBYien8Ub0)
(Catchy title isn't?)

Email: quinn.rm at this mail by google.com thing. You might have heard of it.

I have worked up and down the stack, and as a result, my knowledge and
experience is very diverse. My skill set is definitely slanted more towards
systems and the backend.

Anyway, I'm open to any opportunities I can find, so hit me up!

------
casuallooking
Location: Upstate New York (Capital Region) | Remote

Willing to relocate: Not currently, but if the offer is right...

Technologies: Python | Django | Flask | WordPress | InfusionSoft

Resume: Email for more details. In my current job, I run the tech stack for an
online training company. This includes managing the website and server,
squashing bugs, handling tech support, tying together various APIs, and
building out new features. Since we're a small company, I also do things like
marketing automation, data analysis and reporting, and conversion
optimization.

I'm outgrowing the role and looking for the next step in my career. Ideally
looking for another small company, with a need for someone who can fill in
gaps in the roster and play virtually any position. I'm technical minded and
big picture focused; not afraid to question things and speak my mind; and
always up for a good challenge.

I have been programming casually for 15 years and professionally for almost 6.
In that time I have done: SEO, AdWords, managed complex marketing campaigns
with InfusionSoft, setup membership sites, built WordPress plugins, launched a
handful of side projects, and watched a lot of Netflix.

Email: casuallookinghn@gmail.com

------
zumth
Grenoble, France. Willing to relocate. Full Time, available starting mid
October.

Stack: Security, verification of cryptographic protocols, developer (Perl and
Java mostly)

Resume: [http://www-verimag.imag.fr/~rjamet/CV.pdf](http://www-
verimag.imag.fr/~rjamet/CV.pdf), more details on previous work in [http://www-
verimag.imag.fr/~rjamet/](http://www-verimag.imag.fr/~rjamet/)

Contact: rjamet [AT] imag [DOT] fr

I'll send my PhD dissertation in a week or so, where I present 3 years of work
on models and protocols for the security of wireless ad-hoc networks. I do not
have any industrial experience yet, but three years of doctoral studies plus a
total of a year of various internships make up for it. I have worked on
routing protocols for ad-hoc networks, a model to analyze network-based
intrusion detection systems based on their inputs, definitions of the very
meaning of routing security, and before this, some work on the infrastructure
for computing grids.

Asides from ad-hoc networks, I have kept up-to-date with other forms of
security, through CTFs (Matasano's are awesome, by the way). I am still a
developer at heart who loves to learn new things and make systems elegant. I
also taught the basics of algorithmics and C at my university for the last
three years. Although I am mostly using Perl these days, I do have some
experience with Python, Ruby, C++, and Ada.

I am still unsure of what the next steps are for me. I have cultivated a
strong variety of skills, and I would like to cultivate that variety and keep
learning new things. If this rings true to you, and there is a need for people
like me in your company, drop me a line !

------
cmacweb
Location: North Shore/Boston, Massachusetts area

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: Not able to at the moment

Technologies: Javascript, Python/Django, Node.js, Backbone.js, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, some Angular.js and Ember.js

Resume: Please see my website (cmacweb.com) - shoot me an email if you'd like
a hard-copy

Email: cmacweb1 <at> gmail <dot> com

Mostly self-taught full-stack web developer with startup experience looking
for any opportunities that sound interesting and involve working with great
people and meaningful contribution to cool products. I'm open to
freelance/contracting positions (slight preference for those) but will
definitely consider full-time positions as well as long as it's a good fit.
Smaller, earlier stage companies are preferable to large corporates.

I have experience in a number of technologies (listed above) but am always
learning and messing around with other technologies as well, so would
definitely be willing to try out some other languages/frameworks if the
project and team are a good fit. Please feel free to shoot me an email - I
would be happy to have a conversation and see if there's any way I can help
you out.

------
scalesolved

      Location: Barcelona, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not currently
      Technologies: Java, Ruby, PostgreSQL,Couchbase,Redis
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/owenconvey
      Email: Best to contact me via linkedIN
    

British guy currently living and working in Barcelona, obviously native
English and solid Spanish. 6 years plus of experience having worked on
realtime sports gambling applications and high load analytics and social games
APIs (5k> requests a second)

Looking for remote work or work based in Barcelona, really enjoy iterating
quickly on ideas and I'm a big believer in Scrum (Certified Scrum Master too)
and TDD. Open to projects in any language as long as the challenge is exciting
with room for growth, most experienced in Java or Ruby and comfortable with
both RDBMs and NoSQL. You can check my blog out here:
[http://scalabilitysolved.com/](http://scalabilitysolved.com/) or my github
here:
[https://github.com/scalabilitysolved](https://github.com/scalabilitysolved)

------
eiphany06
Location: Palo Alto.

    
    
      Remote:              Yes. [Skype and in-person tutoring and recruiting]
    
      Willing to relocate: No.
    
      Technologies:        Technical Recruiter and Academic Tutor (SAT, PSAT, ACT, AP English, AP European/U.S. History, Essay Expert)
    
      Resume:              www.linkedin.com/pub/hannah-tsui/9/232/715/
    
      Email:               hannahft@stanfordalumni.org
    

I am happy to tutor Hacker News prodigies and get them into top-ranked
universities. Child of immigrant Asian tiger parents :) [Just kidding.]

But seriously, kids LOVE working with me and always ask for longer and more
frequent lessons! Experience with prestigious tutoring agencies in the Bay
Area including Cardinal Scholars. Fluent in Mandarin Chinese and extensive
experience with ESL tutoring. My students improve 1-2 letter grades on average
and grow in confidence and independence. Have provided admissions consulting
and essay writing advice for middle and high school application essays to
prestigious Bay Area schools and colleges.

------
trumbitta2
Location: Cagliari Area, Italy

Remote: Yes (International OK)

Willing to relocate: Maybe, for the right offer

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, Web Accessibility, Responsive/Mobile first, front-
end Java, beginner in Node and Angular but very excited about them

Resume: [full:
[http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi](http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi)]

TL;DR:

\----------

\- HTML, CSS: Grand Master

\- JS: Improving Journeyman

\- Creativity: Pablo Picasso

\- Graphic Design: n/a

\- DevOps: Journeyman

\- Problem Solving: Mr. Wolf

Longer story:

\-------------------

Born, growing up.

Multi-faceted web developer, able to effectively communicate at every level
from the CEO to the young intern, and with every specialist from the graphic
designer to the backend developer.

I'm also a natural born catalyst when it comes to good ideas and the next tech
trends, bringing a creative and focused drive to the table of every team I've
been part of.

Always in the process of learning the next skill. Excellent command of written
English and spoken / written Italian.

Able to seamlessly switch from being a team manager to becoming yet another
dev in another team, and working 110% in either situation for the common goal.

Blog: [http://www.williamghelfi.com](http://www.williamghelfi.com)

Email: william at williamghelfi dot com

~~~
joshcrowder
Hey William,

We're looking for an front end dev at the moment can you drop me a line
josh@seriousfox.co.uk

------
tl2
Location: US

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:C++, C, Python, Java, PHP, Javascript, Git, MySql

Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B38I-HP3cNNYbUdNRjBtMkhuZUk](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B38I-HP3cNNYbUdNRjBtMkhuZUk)

Email:sourya.s7@gmail.com

I'm a self-learner. As such, I love learning just to know what is possible. As
far as technologies go, I am confident that I will be able to learn whatever
is necessary to get the job done. I consider myself as a generalist and
believe that I can work anywhere ranging from developing for the web to
developing for time-sensitive embedded hardware. My current interests are as
diverse as the design of programming languages to artificial intelligence. To
make it short, I really like the challenge of solving difficult problems.

I want to point out my latest project, tealang. It is a programming language
inspired by different other languages including Python, Lua, and Objective-C.
An interpreter for the language can be found at [1].

1\. [https://github.com/sourya7](https://github.com/sourya7)

------
parkay
Location: currently in midwest USA but looking to relocate

Remote: open to remote, but would prefer relocation

Willing to relocate: Yes, looking in Portland, OR, Seattle, Vancouver or
anywhere else in the PNW

Technologies: ASP.NET C#, SQL Server, Sitecore CMS, PHP, Perch CMS, CSS3,
HTML5, AngularJS, currently teaching myself Python

Resume: Will provide upon request

Email: Will provide upon request

I have a Bachelors in Computer Information Systems and have been a web
developer for just over 5 years. Started my career working on a group of
websites used for educational purposes that was required to be Section 508 and
WCAG accessible. I found this to be my most rewarding work. After that I
started my current job that I have been at for 4 years. I helped grow our
internally managed websites from 1 to over 30, including ecommerce on half of
them. I have built and maintained internal sites to provide solutions for
multiple divisions in our company.

I am looking for a position at a diverse company that will allow me to
continue learning and expanding my skillset. I thrive in an environment where
I am able to collaborate with others.

------
Tomed

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: open to remote work
      Willing to relocate: sure!
      Technologies: Any web technologies but really into JS frameworks right now 
      (node for backend and angular for front-end are my favorites)
      Resume: http://tomdehart.com/projects/ or https://github.com/tdehart - 
      can provide a formal resume if you want
      Email: tdehart [at] gmail [dot] com

Have a bachelor's in CS and spent a few years at grad school studying human-
computer interaction. Went into the industry instead of graduating but got
bored after a year of the 9-5. Been freelancing the past 6 months but I'm now
looking for something more permanent again. Hopefully smaller and more
interesting! I really love front-end development these days but I'm pretty
familiar with the full stack. Living in the Philly area at the moment but
willing to relocate pretty much anywhere.

------
ameister14
Location: San Francisco

Remote: willing Willing to Relocate: Of course

Technologies: I'm optimizely certified and I know some Javascript, I'm good
with html and css and ruby, and I'm ok at rails.

Resume:
www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=23322098&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile

email: ameister14@gmail.com

So, I wouldn't be considering this as an avenue but I've just discovered
something that I'm not at liberty to discuss but makes my current employer
less than savory for me and my skillset.

I'm a skilled growth marketer who'd worked in political campaigning and was
first full time hire for a YC startup. I've done a bunch of crazy things
including starting my own company, though I must say now I won't talk about
why I want to leave where I am. I'm looking for a position as head of growth
or something similar, though I'm open to other options. I'm quite good at what
I do and am active on HN which is why I'm doing this here.

------
cks47
Location: Northern Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux (CentOS mostly) and common services, Windows
(2003/2008/2012) and common services, Ruby on Rails, VMware ESXi, SonicWall

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2sj6q5b5qafog0/cks_resume.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2sj6q5b5qafog0/cks_resume.doc)

Email: cks128461@gmail.com

\---

I'm a sysadmin with a broad base of experience. I run Windows and Linux
servers and I've written a few Rails apps for my employer. I'm looking for a
position where I can build new things -- whether that's as a sysadmin or a
Rails developer depends on you. I'm flexible, and I learn quickly; I love to
work with new technologies. I'm decent at security, and would be excited for a
security position if the type of work is right.

Take a look at my (anonymized) resume for a more detailed list of things I've
already worked with, and send me an email if anything interests you.

------
karlcoelho1
Currently in Philadelphia

Yes, I will do remote work

Yes, willing to relocate anywhere in the East Coast (US)

Ruby, Node.js, Rails, Express.js, Angular.js, CoffeeScript, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
MongoDB, Heroku, AWS EC2

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/86103439/resume.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/86103439/resume.pdf)

karl (dot) coelho1 (at) gmail (dot) com

------
0x13c

      Location: Waterloo, ON, Canada. 
      Remote: Nope. 
      Willing to relocate: Yes. Berlin, Amsterdam, Vancouver, San Francisco, London. 
                        EU passport and Canadian work permit.
      Technologies: Javascript (+ jQuery, Backbone, Angular, Node.js, Express, Restify), 
             HTML&CSS, PHP (+ Laravel), MongoDB (Mongoose), MySQL, Python, and more. 
      Resume: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1z-O-H4xPMk_hUXGSN5RikWRMOmKXfeqvhIA0NCpVXpg 
           || http://www.linkedin.com/pub/alessandro-marin/54/114/3a1 
      Email: amarin [at] uwaterloo [.] ca
    

Available for an internship from mid August to December 2014.

I love every aspect of development and I'm an insatiable learner.

I'm currently crazy about cryptocurrencies, security, distributed systems, but
I'm open to anything that requires similarly hard problems to be solved.

------
wh-uws
Location: SF Bay Area (SOMA in SF to be exact)

I am looking for part time/ contract work while I bootstrap a startup I am
working on called driveless [http://www.driveless.co](http://www.driveless.co)

Remote: Prefer to be onsite at least once a week. Can be on site anywhere in
reach of BART or Caltrain in Bay Area 12-16 hours a week.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Web dev (html, css), postgresql,
AngularJS

I'm a generalist full stack software engineer.

I specialize in frontend web development (raw JavaScript, jQuery, Angularjs,
debugging cross browser compatibility issues, etc.)

and Ruby / Rails back ends backed with postgresql data stores.

I'm open to learning new things as well.

Linked-In:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/31iqml/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/31iqml/)
Github: [https://github.com/williscool](https://github.com/williscool)

Resume: On Request (contact in profile)

Email: in profile

------
dgsiegel
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, JS, CSS, Python, Node.js, PHP, C, deep knowledge of
Linux/UNIX systems, Drupal, Git, HCI, Usability and User Interface Design

Resume: Available on request

Email: daniel+hn@dgsiegel.net

I am a software engineer interested in the future of computing and the
interaction of humans with computer interfaces. I try to make the products I
design and build as simple and intuitive to use as possible while still having
a unique aesthetic appeal. I love Free and Open Source software.

As CTO, I co-founded, built and scaled up the world's leading fashion designer
platform in 2007. In 2013 I felt it was time for something new and joined the
world's largest consulting company as an expert and tech lead for open web
technologies, HTML5 and Free and Open Source software in their emerging
technology team.

I am looking for a position in which I can make a meaningful impact and
hopefully move humanity forward by solving a real problem.

------
walshemj
SEEKING WORK - Bedford, UK. London, UK. .

Experienced full sack layer (-7)/devops/ growth hacker available for
development / consultancy.

Key Developer on early map-reduce system for a BT project was successful and
sold to other telecoms providers.

Helped grow a team from 1 person to 3.5 to a major part of THUK (a small
internet conusltancy)

Recovered ¾ Million (1.75 million in today’s terms) by sorting out a broken
BACS transfer at BT

Protectively detected and escalated to a solution a problem a major job site
that was costing over ½ million a week.

Built In house tool for FTSE 100 company to track search rankings requiring
the learning of two new languages (mongodb and node.js) in a week.

All roles considered apart from payday lenders

Languages

Perl,Python,PHP,Sql (MySql Postgress SQL Server and Oracle) + transactional
extensions like PL/SQL and TSQL,mongodb,node.js,Fortran,PL1/G,Shell
Scripting,HTML (hand coding),CSS,Javascript,

Hardware

Linux/Unix based systems,Wintel ,Vmware/ ESX,Cisco,OSI,X.400

morris@hauntintunder.demon.co.uk

------
cmscheye
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Only for the right team

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, SQL, JavaScript, Backbone.js

Résumé/portfolio: [http://cristischeye.com](http://cristischeye.com)

Email: See résumé/portfolio

Database nerd, currently learning mongodb. I am a detail-oriented developer
concerned about the user experience and proficient in Rails, JavaScript,
Backbone, SQL, and HTML/CSS. My previous position as a market research analyst
involved a substantial amount of technical work: I led the firm's transition
to a production level SQL database away from legacy systems, automated many
manual tasks which substantially improved productivity, and contributed to
visual design code for some of our products. Currently seeking work as a web
developer. I like to work across the full stack, but lean more toward the back
end (again, database nerd!).

------
bcarrell
Philadelphia area. I'm experienced with and prefer mostly remote work, but
local is good too. Full time.

Stack: Javascript (Node & browser), Clojure[Script], Haskell

Resume: Available on request

Contact: brandoncarrell@gmail.com, [http://bcarrell.me](http://bcarrell.me),
[https://github.com/bcarrell](https://github.com/bcarrell)

At my current day job (a large megacorp), I build web applications and
automation solutions using modern tools in support of internal workflow and
process improvement. On a more general level, I love working with (and talking
about) functional languages and write most of my code with a functional slant,
and I'm comfortable working on both the front-end and back-end. Be sure to
reach out if we have something in common or if you'd like to talk.

------
kohanz
Location: London, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Expertise (8+ years): medical devices, medical imaging, scientific software

Technologies: C++, C#, Matlab, Java, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, OpenCL, and more

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://www.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Email: zamir {dot} khan {at} google's e-mail service

------
izolate
Location: London, UK

Remote: As you wish

Relocation: Anywhere my USA/UK passports allow me.

Stack: Python (Pyramid, Flask), JavaScript (jQuery, KO, backbone), Node.js,
HTML5, CSS3, MySQL, Ansible, Photoshop/Illustrator

Skills: Frontend, Backend and UI/UX design

Github: [http://github.com/izolate](http://github.com/izolate)

Resume: [http://izolate.net/resume](http://izolate.net/resume)

\---

Self taught designer and developer, looking to continue focusing on my skills
in Python/JS. Have a keen interest in RESTful APIs, open source and good
design.

On some days I can be that hipster designer, the other days a nerdy engineer.
Desire to join a team that take both domains seriously.

Hugely enamoured and passionate about web development in my chosen stack.
Looking for a position where I can just focus and give it my all. Bonus points
for being in California.

------
sonph
Location: Dallas, TX, U.S. Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies/skills: Python, Java, C++, shellscripting, HTML/CSS, Git,
SimpleCV Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zcw98k9rg67w5k3/SonAPham_resume_HN...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zcw98k9rg67w5k3/SonAPham_resume_HN.pdf)
Email: please see resume

I am a Computer Science undergraduate student at UTDallas looking for a
software engineering internship position for the fall 2014/spring 2015
semester.

My current toolkit includes Python, Java and some C++/JavaScript/Go along with
a few libraries though I am open to and constantly learning new technologies.
My interests include web development, cloud computing, artificial intelligence
and computer vision. Thank you.

------
lgp171188
Guruprasad, Bengaluru, India

Skills/Experienced in: Debian, Python, Django, C++, Storage (particularly
storage management software)

Code: GitHub: [https://github.com/lgp171188](https://github.com/lgp171188)
Bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad](https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad)

Twitter: @LGuruprasad

Website: [http://www.lguruprasad.in/](http://www.lguruprasad.in/)

Prefer remote/relocation opportunities for full-time jobs.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/edit?pli=1)

Looking for exciting work on new technologies which I will be willing to learn
if I don't know them already.

------
gs7
San Francisco Bay Area (South Bay preferred), Local/Remote, Full Time

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JS/jQuery, CSS3, HTML5, iOS/Objective C

Resume: [http://www.hire.gs](http://www.hire.gs)

Email: gabe [at] hire [dot] gs

I'm a web developer with 7+ years of professional experience. I love to be
challenged with a problem and be given the opportunity to design and build the
solution. While my main expertise is in front and backend web development,
I've also been building iOS apps for the last 8 months. I'm good at quickly
grasping new technologies or languages and using them to come up with creative
solutions to business problems. I'm currently employed, but I'm open to new
opportunities, networking, or fun side projects.

------
berdario
Location: Currently in San Francisco

Remote: Yes, but I'd prefer to meet the team regularly

Willing to relocate: Yes (but since I'm travelling in SF, if you're in Europe
you might prefer to contact me again when I'll be back in the old continent)

Technologies: Clojure, Python, I'd really like to work with Haskell...
Ansible, Redis, etc.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/55kb0lt4ndqa0p9/dario_bertini_cv.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/55kb0lt4ndqa0p9/dario_bertini_cv.pdf)

Email: my username @ gmail.com

I'm mostly a backend-guy, but I'm open to do anything that could be useful for
the company, I care about automating things (deployment & CI) and I'd
especially like to work in a company that values functional programming...

------
EugeneOZ
Saint Petersburg, Russia, [Remote or Relocation (preferably relocation)], [
Full Time ] Stack: AngularJS, PHP, JS Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/oz](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/oz) or
[https://github.com/jamm/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf?raw=tr...](https://github.com/jamm/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf?raw=true)
Email: normandiggs@gmail.com My previous job - senior developer at boutique.ru
so I made AngularJS apps for internal needs (behind the main site - WMS, ERP)
and manage team of developers who will replace old boutique.ru with new
AngularJS SPA. I have 10 years experience in PHP and web

------
lukaslalinsky
Location: Bratislava, Slovakia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Perl, Java, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Flask, Django,
Twisted, Qt

Resume:
[https://oxygene.sk/tmp/llalinsky-2014-07.pdf](https://oxygene.sk/tmp/llalinsky-2014-07.pdf)

Email: lukas@oxygene.sk

For the most of my professional career, I have been doing backend web
development (mostly Python), with a little bit of frontend development and
not-so-little bit of operations. I also do lower level audio-related
programming in C++ in open source. I think I'd like to do more of C++
programming, or possibly learn some new language, but I wouldn't be against
using my backend experience if it's an interesting project. I'm open to both
full-time work and short-term project.

------
rrrrrraul
Location: Los Angeles, Ca

Remote: Willing to try it out.

Willing to Relocate: Depends on role,company,etc.

Technologies: iOS (Cocoa Touch & Objective-C, and a couple weeks of Swift)

Resume: [http://linkedin.com/in/remartinez](http://linkedin.com/in/remartinez)

email: email [_at_] dorkify [_dot_] me

Background: 5 years working in the aerospace industry with a MS in Aerospace
Engr, BS in Mechanical Engr & BS in Aerospace Engr. Relevant experience
includes writing code for aerospace hardware development, namely, modeling
physics-based gas dynamics (Matlab). Recently self-taught; developed an iOS
app and published to AppStore -- and loved it! Looking to find an iOS
developer role where I can continue to mature my skills and expand my
knowledge of the iOS SDK.

------
rgovind
I am posting this for my wife, who is looking for a QA position
(manual/automated testing)

Location: San Francisco Bay area Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: No.
Technologies: Java, Perl, Selenium, HTML/CSS/JS, SQL, Linux Resume:
[http://goo.gl/2GwVTV](http://goo.gl/2GwVTV) Email: Plz Check resume.

Previous experience: Netapp, EMC.

My wife (for whom I am posting) has 4 yrs experience in test automation. Most
recently, She has learned writing Selenium test scripts in Java. She has
previously worked as a software engineer in Netapp and EMC both of which are
storage giants. She has worked on automating NACL file system using Perl and
Java, all in Linux Environment.

She is happy to pick up new languages as needed.

------
dipendrapkrl
Location: Nepal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:Java,Android,Wi-Fi Direct(P2P),android studio, HTTP, HTML,
php/mysql, TCP/IP, Linux, etc.

Resume:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6kkqs9plljlnhsw/Resume_Dipendra_Po...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6kkqs9plljlnhsw/Resume_Dipendra_Pokharel.pdf)

Email: dipendra.pkrl@gmail.com

Background:

I have been developing android applications for about 3 years. I have
expertise in developing WiFi Direct(P2P) based android apps. Besides, I have
experiences in developing many utility apps. I am also capable of developing
service backend in php/mysql for the mobile apps. So, I believe that I am
quite independent developer. Regarding academics, I have specialization in
Database in Bachelor Degree in CS.

------
aschampion
M.S. in C.S. with four years of professional software engineering experience.
I'm looking to solve challenging problems at the intersection of data science,
machine learning and HPC. While my academic research has been in biomedical
imaging and neuroscience, I'm open to just about any problem domain except
advertising. I'd love to work for a young company or startup with significant
opportunities for creativity, responsibility and equity.

Location: Atlanta, prefer to relocate.

Remote: Yes, but prefer on-site.

Willing to relocate: Absolutely.

Technologies: I've worked with about everything from Java to PROLOG to PL/SQL,
but my most recent projects have been C, CUDA and Matlab with MPI, OpenMP and
HDF5.

Resume: Drop me an email.

Email: andrew.champion@gmail.com

------
OffByNone
Location: London

Willing to relocate: Definitely open to the idea.

Technologies: Full-stack generalist, experience in a buffet of technologies
(Python, Java, JavaScript C++, C# etc etc). Always eager for opportunities
enhance expertise and wisdom. Current focus on python and JS.

Resume: [http://marcelcutts.com/](http://marcelcutts.com/)

Contact: me@marcelcutts.com

Full stack generalist looking to continue growing and learning. Experienced in
leading small agile teams alongside plenty of client-facing time. My history
makes me more of a "jack-of-all-trades" type, but I am more than happy to grow
expertise where needed.

Seeking for an opportunity with room to grow myself and have real
possibilities of contributing to the wider group.

------
caherrerapa
Location: Bangkok, Thailand.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, Java, PHP, Nginx, DO/Heroku/AWS,
Redis/MySQL.

Resume: th.linkedin.com/in/caherrerapa/

Email: carlos@nimbl3.com

I have a small team based in Bangkok. We are basically a dev shop ran as a
startup. We build projects, MVPs for startups and do consulting (scalability,
security, architecture) in different countries in South East Asia and looking
for new projects as we are scaling our team. Expertise in e-commerce, real
state, payments, online video (live streaming/vod). So far our clients are
some 500 startups portfolio companies, startups backed by the acquirer of
Living Social in South East Asia and a startup backed by Series A Alibaba
Investors.

------
yamafaktory
Location: France Remote: Open to remote Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies
: Front-end => JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Polymer / Back-end => NodeJS (Express,
Koa), NoSQL (MongoDB, RethinkDB) Resume:
[https://yamafaktory.github.io](https://yamafaktory.github.io) Email:
davy.duperron[at]gmail.com Atypical profil (from LAMP dev to police officer /
now willing to take a u-turn in my career as a full stack developer!).
'Expert' on [https://hackhands.com](https://hackhands.com). I am fond of
learning everything related to the web and using bleeding-edge technologies.

------
artfoundry

      Location: Campbell, CA (near SJ)
      Remote: yes, but prefer to be on location
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, learning Angular
      Resume: http://www.linkedin.com/in/davidsmarkowitz/
      Email: dave@artfoundry.com
      Project Portfolio: http://www.artfoundry.com
      Github: http://www.github.com/artfoundry
    

I was trained as a full stack Ruby/Rails developer at Devbootcamp in fall,
2013, but I've since focused on front end. I also have an art background so
can do Photoshop image cut ups, etc. Also used to program in C, though it's
been about five years.

------
ryanjanvier
Location: Edmonton, Alberta Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, PHP, mySQL, Wordpress, Bootstrap, git, Ruby on
Rails, Javascript, Adobe suite.

Freelance UX design and web developer with startup experience. 13 years of
experience, full time freelancer for 7 years. Bootstrapped startup, self
motivated, quick learner, creative individual. Canadian/American citizenship.

ryan@liquidtrends.com

Links

\- Portfolio:
[http://www.mobiledesignservices.com/resume](http://www.mobiledesignservices.com/resume)

\- Freelance: [http://www.liquidtrends.com](http://www.liquidtrends.com)

\- Dribbble:
[http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier](http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier)

------
zachcowell

      Location: Washington, DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: SF bay, Seattle, DC Metro area
      Technologies: Node.js, Angular, PhoneGap, .NET/C#, 
      Postgres, MSSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, variety of others
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zach-cowell/31/812/709 
      Github: https://github.com/zachcowell
      Email: zachcowell [at ] zachcowell [ dot] com
    

Full stack engineer. Would prefer an Angular/Node stack for my next gig.
Recently built an iPhone app that leverages MongoDB / Angular / Node / etc.
View it at zachcowell.com/violations .

------
lukasm
Location: London, UK or remote Technologies: Full stack - Python, Flask,
AngularJS, Javascript, C#, Scala etc. I always try to use best tool for the
job. Resume: uk.linkedin.com/pub/lukasz-madon/62/a72/500 Email: lukasz.madon
at gmail.com

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/336186/lukas](http://stackoverflow.com/users/336186/lukas)
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon](https://github.com/lukasz-madon)
[https://coderwall.com/p/u/lukasz-madon](https://coderwall.com/p/u/lukasz-
madon)

------
redeleven
Location: Wales, UK

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: Odd mix. Qualified Control Engineer (MSc) but generally C#,
MySQL, Mono, Solidworks. Generalist with a good mind for Systems design and
architecture. (And anything technological!)

Resume: Say hi first!

Email: jobs at writemy dot email (anon email)

I'm an Engineer with ~5 years C# experience. I have a keen interest in most
things technical. I like to learn and because of that tend to pick things up
quite fast. Currently doing freelance work for a few companies and looking to
make contacts with others and see if there's anything else interesting out
there. Also looking at bidding on smaller govt projects soon if anyone fancies
teaming up.

------
macarlin
Location: Baltimore, MD

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Prefer MD/DC area, but anywhere East Coast will be
considered

Technologies: Matlab, Python, Java, Linux

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-
carlin/88/5bb/406](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-carlin/88/5bb/406)

Email: macarlin [at] jhu [dot] edu

I’m finishing a PhD in speech/audio signal processing with a focus in
computational neuroscience; planning to graduate in the fall. My grad school
training and research includes machine learning, statistics, and optimization.
I’m looking to work on challenging problems in noise-robust signal processing,
time-series analysis, and data science.

------
novemberr
Location: Romania

Remote: Yes, please :)

Willing to relocate: Yes, but limited to Europe

Technologies: Python (including, but not limited to Django and Flask), Java
and C (both a bit rusty), JavaScript, Groovy

Currently learning: Scala and Go

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/awesomecv](http://tinyurl.com/awesomecv)

Email: smth[dot]else[plus]hn[at]gmail[dot]com

\---

Hi, I'm a Senior Engineer with about 4 years of real-world experience (which
isn't that much, I know, but some people thought I wasn't completely
incompetent and promoted me) who's looking for new challenges. Most of my work
so far was backend/server-side, so I'd like to keep that going, if possible,
but web stuff is ok as well.

------
desaiguddu
Location: India Remote: Full time, Remote only Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: iOS, Mac Development, Web Services Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9wixsq2rm6zi4i4/Arpan%20Desai%20In...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9wixsq2rm6zi4i4/Arpan%20Desai%20Independent%20Consultant.pdf)
Email: arpandesai@me.com

Mac Projects: \- Worked for RNet (Similar to Skype) VOIP, PJSIP Mac App, Video
Codecs like VP8 and H264 Integration, IM, Audio Calls, Video Calls, Buddy
management

Personal Projects: \- Steve Jobs timeline - covered in The Next Web \- Photo
Calendar for iOS & Android - 200k downloads combined

------
nicholas73
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Open to remote

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: I'm an electronics engineer who builds webapps on the side.
Would be open to building electronics products, internet of things, or a
junior webapp development role. Would also be interested in developing for
financial firms (personal trading experience only).

For electronics, I can build circuit boards and know analog design.

For webapps, technologies are: Python, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, NoSQL, MySQL,
Django, jinja, Bootstrap, App Engine

Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/nicholas-chen/a/394/b03/

Best webapp example: [http://sudokuisland.com](http://sudokuisland.com)

Email: nicholas73@gmail.com

------
codemonkeydance
Location: DC Metro Area

Remote: Would make it work

Willing to relocate: Not immediately, I would be willing to relocate next
year.

Technologies: I consider myself a jack-of-all-trades type engineer. Via my
diverse background/education I am adaptable and a quick learner. Give me time
to ramp up on a technology or project and watch me work.

But…more recent technologies/languages: Java, C, Python, MapReduce, Apache
Hadoop/Accumulo/Tomcat/Flume, MongoDB

Resume: [http://wouldbesmooth.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/20140701...](http://wouldbesmooth.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/20140701_ShannonFiles.pdf)

Email: shannon.files@gmail.com

------
thegatekeeper07
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (Peninsula / South Bay) Remote: No. Willing
to relocate: Unfortunately, no Technologies: Primarily Ruby and Rails, also
Javascript (jQuery) and some Node. Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sheppardgregory](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sheppardgregory)
Email: gregory.sheppard@gmail.com

\------

About Me: I love to learn new technologies. I learned Node in only a few days
just to build out a project for an interview, and it was a great experience.
I'm constantly beginning new side projects that interest me. I come up with
creative solutions to odd problems.

------
2close4comfort
Des Moines, IA, remote/relocate, Full Time

Stack: Linux/Windows, MSSQL (clustering), Exchange, Oracle, VMware (ESX/View),
Citrix (PS 4.5-XA6),EMC (VNX, RecoverPoint, XtremIO), F5, Cisco (UCS, NX-OS),
Perl, Ruby, Python, Bash, Powershell, VB, OSX (enterprise interop/mgmt)

Resume: (please contact for resume)

Contact: hackdsm (at) gmail

I have a background in sysadmin work both server/application level and also
have background in security (monitoring, scanning, analysis and remediation).
Looking for a collaborative environment to join no problem is too big or too
small! Remote or within the Midwest but open to the idea of other places if
the fit is right.

------
papes
Location: Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, looking to relocate! Preferably to: Bay Area,
Seattle, Chicago, or Austin

Technologies: Java, C#, Python, Objective-C, Javascript

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vbwf47ehezzuybc/BrettDavisResume.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vbwf47ehezzuybc/BrettDavisResume.pdf)

Email: brett.au.davis@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/papes](https://github.com/papes)

Soon to be computer science graduate looking to secure a junior position in a
major tech city. If you are looking for young talent, please check out my
github and resume and let me know if you are interested!

------
arenaninja
Location: Los Angeles, CA Remote: Willing to work remotely Willing to
relocate: Houston/Austin, TX; Herndon, VA Technologies: LAMP, Memcached, git,
svn, jQuery Resume:
[http://charmeleon.github.io/resume.html](http://charmeleon.github.io/resume.html)
Email: (in resume link)

I'm a Hacker School "grad" (never graduate!) with 2 solid years of experience.
I've also played with NodeJS, python, redis and Java. I'm looking for a
position focused on the backend, the language doesn't matter. I also hold a BS
in Physics, should that in any way be relevant

------
awdraper
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to commute part time

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, SASS, JavaScript, Backbone.js, AMD/Require.js,
Node.js, Grunt.js, jQuery UI/UX Design

Resume: [http://goo.gl/OWHHoz](http://goo.gl/OWHHoz)

Email: adamwdraper@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/adamwdraper](https://github.com/adamwdraper)

I'm seeking a position where I can make a meaningful impact on a product that
solves a real problem. One where I will primarily contribute as a frond end
developer, but can also draw from my strong design background to help craft
exceptional user experiences.

------
acron0
Location: Birmingham, UK

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: Unfortunately not

Technologies: C++/C#/Python/Go/Lua/JavaScript/Linux/Windows/Unity3D

Resume: Available upon request.

Email: antony@teamwoods.org

Currently working at a world-leader in the gambling industry but looking for a
new challenge, ideally in Web as my background (10 years) is in games, UIs and
tools and fancy a change. Literally ready to take on anything - any stack, any
language, any challenge. Super-quick learner, full of youthful energy,
desperate to feel real commitment to a product again.

[https://github.com/acron0](https://github.com/acron0)

------
pascal2csharp
New York, NY, [Full Time | Contract | Part Time] Stack: .NET, C#, ASP.NET,
Domain Driven Design, EF, SQL Server Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q07t04pegmihgw8/Resume-2014-hn.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q07t04pegmihgw8/Resume-2014-hn.pdf)
Contact: emailandynow(remove parenthesis and this phrase)@yahoo.com A software
architect possessing over a decade of full-stack experience in implementing
high profile software projects for network television, a Fortune 500 financial
services corporation, and a large e-commerce site.

------
blahshaw
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: I'm remote-friendly.

Willing to relocate: I'm open to it if it's a great fit.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python/Django, JavaScript/jQuery, PostgreSQL/MS
SQL Server, C#, Lua, Swift, Git, HTML/CSS, Heroku, AWS.

My core competency is database-backed web/desktop applications but I'm
trainable if you're doing something different! See Github for side projects.

Resume: [https://github.com/blahshaw/resume/blob/technologies-
used/re...](https://github.com/blahshaw/resume/blob/technologies-
used/resume.pdf?raw=true)

Email: benjaminhlambert@gmail.com

------
earlh
Location: mid-peninsula, silicon valley, usa

remote: depending on team and responsibilities, but sure

willing to relocate: perhaps; I would need a great offer (and to be clear,
would probably have to be near skiing).

technologies:

    
    
       tech: R, java, python/sklearn, vowpalwabbit, h2o   
       machine learning: general modeling, regression, optimization, trees, forests, boosting, feature gen, etc   
       tools: hive, hadoop, emr   
       databases: pg, mysql, hive, mongo, redis
    

resume: briefly, I model ML problems and build the code and the supporting
data pipelines. I have experience in adtech and related fields.

email: in the profile

------
convoces
Location: Seattle Area

Remote: Yes, would love to work remotely.

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on offer.

Technologies/Skills: Javascript, jQuery, Ruby on Rails, node.js, Backbone.js,
SQL, HAML, SASS, LESS, Program Management, Java, Git

Resume: Full Resume on request. Bachelor of Science in Computer Science, minor
in Psychology. 2 years research assistantship developing compsci education
application. 1 Year in technology consulting. 2 years web software development
at current company working on media-rich web and television applications.

I am a quick learner and excited to work on interesting problems in a wide
variety of industries.

Email: convoces@hotmail.com

------
bsummer4
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Sure! As long as the whole team is remote or has a track record of
communicating well with a remote member.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, C, writting Haskell/C code in other languages, Unix,
HTML5, git, systems, compilers.

Resume: [http://bsummer4.github.io](http://bsummer4.github.io)

Email: ben+hn@benjaminsummers.net

Personal projects: [http://github.com/bsummer4](http://github.com/bsummer4)

I specialized heavily in the best tools I could find (Haskell/C/Unix/git), but
I'm having a hard time finding a place for those skills in the industry.

------
kovrik
Remote or Relocation (almost anywhere)

I'd like to solve hard problems, meet challenges and help people.

Willing to learn new stuff and improve my skills (especially Clojure).

Skills: Java (SE, EE, Concurrency, Spring, Hibernate etc.), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Perl, Bash, Linux, vim etc. Had experience with PHP, HTML, CSS and
JS. Currently learning Clojure.

Email: kovrik0@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=150589292](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=150589292)

Github: [https://github.com/kovrik](https://github.com/kovrik)

------
kellonathan
Location: Currently in Minneapolis, MN (Relocation planned)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Relocation planned to the SF bay area this summer/fall.

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, JavaScript, Java, Python, AngularJS, SQL

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/ahnjo](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ahnjo)

Email: hello [at] jonathanahn [dot] com

Fresh out of college with deep and diverse development background/experience.
(Degree in Computer Science AND Fine Art.) Currently working at a .NET shop,
but proficient in other platforms as well. Actively looking for an
entry/junior dev position.

------
newsvguy

      Location: Palo Alto
      Remote: Sure
      Relocation: Maybe
      Technologies: Objective-C, iOS, Swift, Java, Android,
                    Python (Flask), JavaScript, HTML, CSS,
                    JSON, XML, SQL, Git, Bash, Linux
      GitHub: https://github.com/vrcode
      Web: http://vrcode.co
      Contact: vrcode at icloud dot com
    

I'd say I'm better at doing iOS development right now, but I'm familiar with
Android, JavaScript, and Python; I also know SQL, and the usual JSON, XML,
HTML, CSS, jQuery.

------
joseph_b
Location: Orange County, CA.

Remote: Possibly.

Relocation: For the right company.

Technologies: Includes Linux, PHP, MySQL, MSSQL, HTML, CSS, Javascript, AWS,
Redis, Memcache, and more.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/bartfay/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/bartfay/)

Contact: hn (at) paperba (dot) gs

I'm interested in small and start-up companies. I have 15+ years experience
doing front-end/back-end web development and analytics for various small and
medium-sized companies.. some of which have become very large companies. I
prefer small teams with less managerial cruft.

------
jjustingg
West Coast, full-time, on-site

PhD Experimental High Energy Particle Physics Syracuse U., BS Physics Western
WA U.

Current Location: Syracuse, NY

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: CA, OR, WA, will entertain other areas

Technologies: Sensors, Electronics, Optics, Lasers

Python, Perl, Matlab, machine learning, some C/C++/Java, others as needed (not
a web programer)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/justingarofoli](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justingarofoli)

Email: jagarofo at syr dot edu

I am a experimental physicist looking for something interesting in
hardware/sensors that will help people!

*Oregon Native, currently in upstate NY

------
serverascode
Edmonton, AB, Canada, Remote||Relocation||Local, Full time

SysAdmin/DevOps: openstack, docker, golang, python, storage, virtualization,
information security, object storage

Resume:
[http://serverascode.com/2011/04/10/resume.html](http://serverascode.com/2011/04/10/resume.html)

Contact: curtis@serverascode.com

I'm interested in the DevOps paradigm and working somewhere that I can learn
from people who know a lot more than I do. :) Local and remote work would be
preferred, but would also relocate for a great opportunity.

------
sc00ty
Location: New Hampshire

Remote: Potentially

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Flask, PySide), Postgres, HTML/CSS/JS. Very interested
in expanding this.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FbPI9VDNdq5A0x3ZXMd3LA_r...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FbPI9VDNdq5A0x3ZXMd3LA_r4iI_KsGqblmqEJ69f1Q/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: hnjuly14@sc0tt.net

Website: [http://scottadie.com](http://scottadie.com) (Still a work in
progress)

Github: [https://github.com/sc0tt](https://github.com/sc0tt)

------
alienreborn
Location: Buffalo, NY

Remote: Full time, can work remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, RDMBS, MATLAB, Hadoop, Informatica

Resume:
[http://thejaravi.com/resume_ravitheja.pdf](http://thejaravi.com/resume_ravitheja.pdf)

Email: thejaravi@gmail.com

I am a MS CS(AI) graduate with 4yrs of work experience in the field of Data
Science and Data Analytics. So, I am looking into roles like data scientist,
data engineer, back-end engineer or python developer.

Note: F1 student with OPT work authorization (for 29 months starting this
August). Would require H1B sponsorship after 2yrs.

------
bf1
Location: Currently in Ireland but moving to London soon

Remote: No

Technologies: Java(proficient), C#(basic), Javascript(basic), Spring
Framework, Selenium, MySQL, MongoDB

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianforkan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianforkan)

Email: brianforkan [at] outlook.com

I'm a recent Computer Science graduate and am looking for a job in London. I
am currently a contract Software Engineer for a company in Ireland. My skills
mainly revolve around Java technologies but am willing and enthusiastic to
learn new skills.

------
hugocaracoll
Location: Portugal Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies: Python,
PHP, Java, Android, C#, MS SQL, VB6 Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hugocaracol](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hugocaracol)
Email: hugonsantos at gmail Website:
[http://hugocaracol.github.io/](http://hugocaracol.github.io/) Github:
[https://github.com/hugocaracol](https://github.com/hugocaracol)

------
daveid
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, PHP, JavaScript/Node.js/Ember.js, HTML, CSS

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2074967/cv.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2074967/cv.pdf)

Email: eugen@zeonfederated.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/Gargron](https://github.com/Gargron)

I am a Computer Science student looking for freelance jobs to do part-time. I
learn quickly, I work rigorously, people who hired me in the past are very
happy with my performance. :)

------
damm
Location: Seattle (Us Citizen) Remote: Open to Remote work Willing to
Relocate: Seattle area only Technologies: Chef, Ruby, Python, Go, Docker, LXC
Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens)
Email: smlikens@gmail.com

\---

I am looking for a challenges in operations and devops. I Love scaling
products and helping them succeed. I have been working with developers before
DevOps existed and I enjoy working in a team environment.

------
benvandyke
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, Excel

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/pl8mjl0f0j7lhmf/bvandykehn.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/pl8mjl0f0j7lhmf/bvandykehn.pdf)

Email: See resume

I’m looking for an analytics/data mining/machine learning role. I have 6 years
of work experience doing analytical work on large datasets for a Fortune 500
company and am proficient in Python analytical tools (pandas, numpy, etc) and
SQL, and have some experience with R and Hadoop/Pig/Hive.

------
Titanbase
Location: Des Moines, IA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on opportunity

Technologies: Cocoa and Objective-C, Windows applications, VB6, VB.NET and
ASP.NET, C#, SharePoint, Office, MSSQL, Android SDK/Java. PHP4/5, Apache 2.x,
Linux, X/Windows, MySQL. HTML, XHTML, XML, Javascript, CSS. Lightwave, Adobe
Flash, AS2/AS3, Illustrator, Photoshop, Premiere, and Fireworks.

Resume: Click 'View Resume' on my portfolio at:
[http://bensapps.neocities.org](http://bensapps.neocities.org)

Email: benlindelof@yahoo.com

Thank you!

------
matthewrudy
Location: Hong Kong, Taiwan, and London

Remote: Can do, but I'd prefer to be in an office, working hands-on with great
people.

Willing to relocate: within greater China or South Korea

Technologies: Ruby, Ember, Elastic Search, Cassandra, AWS

Resume: @matthewrudy

Email: me@matthewrudy.com

I've been coding for just a few years, but I make a point of trying to up my
game as frequently as possible. The past year has been great, learning so many
new things. But that was in London.

Now I'm back in Asia and looking for that defining role of my early 30s.

Maybe we can work together to build something awesome.

------
rhonsby
Location: San Francisco

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone.js, SQL

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1m5XMLd](http://bit.ly/1m5XMLd)

Email: rhonsby@gmail.com

From writing raw SQL to the integration of Backbone with a back-end Rails API,
I enjoy developing on every layer of an application’s stack.

I’m seeking a company where I can constantly contribute to pushing new
features and truly influence the product(s) being built.

You can find my latest work at
[http://roberthonsby.com](http://roberthonsby.com).

------
spend
Location: Silicon Valley

Remote: Office preferred, WFH for the right team.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web Application Development, Java,JavaScript, jQuery, JSP,
Servlets, MySQL, HTML/HTML5, CSS, Spring Framework, Hibernate, PHP

Resume: Working at Apple for over 4.5 years, Masters in CS from a very good
university in the US.

8+ Years of work experience in the software industry with expertise in design
and development of web applications

Familiarity with quality software development process

Strong collaborative experience in requirements gathering, documentation &
design

Email: spend408@gmail.com

------
dgallagher
Location: Marlborough, Massachusetts

Remote: Yes, though I much prefer to work in-office.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Very interested in relocating to the San Francisco
area.

Technologies: Objective-C, Python, VMware, Windows Server 2008/2012, Ubuntu
Server, iOS/OSX Development

Resume: Looking either for a sysadmin or programming role: [http://dave-
gallagher.net/pics/Software%20Engineer%20-%20Dav...](http://dave-
gallagher.net/pics/Software%20Engineer%20-%20Dave%20Gallagher.pdf)

Email: dave@dave-gallagher.net

------
jkbyc

      Location: Ireland, hoping to relocate (lived in Germany and Czech republic)
      Remote: yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: hadoop, solr, elasticsearch, play framework, java, automated reasoning. Would love to do more AI, machine learning, haskell
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=703594
      Twitter: @jkbkot
    
    

Looking around for the next challenge, would love to work remotely with a
motivated, ambitious team.

------
hireme01
Looking for full-time employ.

Location: South Africa

\- British by birth

====================

Remote: Yes

\- Willing to work business-day US Eastern time, European time or Central Asia
time (GMT-6 to GMT+6) \- Work time depends on whether you want me to sync with
office employees or client-base

====================

Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Anywhere with a moderately warm climate (20C to 28C)

====================

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Linux, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB,
JavaScript, AngularJS, Node.js, Git, PHP, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS (primarily
self-taught in everything)

====================

Able to work as(in preferred order):

\- Customer Support and Relationship Manager: A job that doesn't exist, but
should and/or will. Connecting the customer and product. Doing product
support, managing existing relations with clients, online-marketing campaigns,
using data to build up tiered-pricing with new product features, etc.

\- Junior SysAdmin/DevOps: Maintaining and managing infrastructure as a junior
Linux expert. Willing to work odd hours to ensure guaranteed system uptime.
Autonomous in work environment (mostly self-taught - willing to apply that in
practice and keep learning on my own)

\- Junior Web Developer: Frontend - willing to work on Angular or pick up your
preferred JS-alternative. Backend - willing to work on Python-related backend
or pickup your Rails/PHP backend. Preference towards Python

Note. I am better with people and Linux than I am with development. Although I
like developing, I prefer to work where I am most productive

====================

Salary: Willing to negotiate

====================

Preference:

\- Remote openings

\- B2B or B2C with paying clients (that need actual support/CRM)

\- Company with flexible policies, openness, decent vacation time, etc.

\- Any size company

====================

Email: hireme01@boun.cr

Will try to respond to all emails.

------
iamandybarnard
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Europe yes, NYC probably, CA not sure

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, UIKit, JSON APIs, SpriteKit etc.

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/iamandybarnard/](http://linkedin.com/in/iamandybarnard/)

Email: andy [at] iamandybarnard [dot] com

Several years of professional iOS experience (see resume for some apps).
Currently working on a few personal projects. Recently attended WWDC14 so
playing with new APIs and learning Swift. Looking to build great iOS apps with
lovely people.

------
zntfdr
Location: Shanghai

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: YES, even frequently

Technologies: JavaScript, php, Java, C++, HTML (any), CSS (any), jQuery and
more.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/QifQtI](https://goo.gl/QifQtI)

Email: my username @ gmail.com

I'm graduating this October in Computer Science from University of Padua,
Italy. Born and raised in Italy, I'm now ready to work with super talented
people around the world, to solve the most exciting and competitive problems,
and to plan and execute tremendously complex projects.

------
hfsktr
Location: Green Bay, WI

Remote: I'd consider it

Willing to relocate: Yes, to anywhere in the U.K. (nearer to Manchester the
better)

Technologies: C# (.NET), SQL, javascript (jQuery some)

Resume: reecesession.com/resume

Email: reecehebel@yahoo.com

Most of the work I do is in C# but I am trying to learn Ruby on Rails on my
own. I enjoy javascript and regex, though I could be better on the latter. I
have done a bit of console and windows apps.

I realize it's not a lot to go on and the resume gives the in depth. Send an
email if anything sounds like a fit or you have questions.

------
graham1776
Location: Newport Beach, CA, Full Time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: California

Technologies: Excel, Real Estate

Current: Real Estate Associate at a global real estate developer, Master of
Real Estate 2012, USC

Email: graham1776@gmail.com I'm a little different than others on this post. I
work as a financial associate in commercial real estate and am looking to get
into a startup, preferably in commercial real estate. I know the institutional
real estate development business and am looking to add value in a real estate
business development role.

------
mylons
Location: San Francisco Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, Scala, Ruby, Rails, Javascript Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8o46ucek2po10zn/Michael_Lyons_Engi...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8o46ucek2po10zn/Michael_Lyons_Engineer_2014.pdf)
Email: see resume

Experience in bioinformatics R&D with resulting publications, high performance
& clustered computing, web application and service development

------
webjac
Currently in Orlando, Fl

Yes, I'm willing to go remote (and prefer it!)

Yes, I can move anywhere within the US.

HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, UX, Design

[http://webjac.com/cv](http://webjac.com/cv)

james (AT) creixems (DOT) com

------
bjf
Location: Minneapolis

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C, SVN/git, some experience with VHDL, assembly, and
embedded C.

Resume: Not updated at the moment, but I want to get this post in while the
thread is still active. Available upon request.

Email: forsberg@iastate.edu

I'm finishing up my computer engineering degree this fall. This summer I'm
interning at Cerner in Kansas City, doing java development. Last year I had
two internship in Taiwan. I'm more interested in working with great people
than any specific technology!

------
rch
Boulder, Colorado

I work and communicate well with clients in any location or time zone, but I
would prefer to continue living in Colorado. Competitive full-time
opportunities welcome.

I have a broad technical background, with an emphasis on scientific computing
and data analysis. Highlights: C++, Java, Python, JavaScript, AMQP, Globus,
Angular, D3, CEF, Postgresql, Redis, Riak. I have a keen interest in Scala,
Spark, and GraphLab.

Resume available. Spans 14 years.

Email: echo _.zndx@gmail.com | sed s/_/rch/

------
pablokbs
Location: Mendoza, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Puppet, Mysql, Apache, Nginx, Gitlab, LXC, Nagios, etc

Resume:
[http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf](http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf)

Email: pablo-at-fredrikson.com.ar

My name is Pablo Fredrikson and I'm a Linux System Administrator with 8 years
of professional experience. I love working with automatization tools,
specially with puppet. I love Nagios. I have a lot of experience with
webservers.

------
dpmehta02
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: For the right job

Technologies: Ruby/Rails (full stack), Python/Machine Learning (Scikit-learn,
Numpy)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta)
(email for more details)

Email: dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

I've been freelancing for the past year, but now I'm looking for a full-time
role. I spent the past few months building a Machine Learning user
classification system for a startup.

------
shabinesh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: International

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python stack- Django/Flask, Go, Openstack, Nginx, postgres.

Resume:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh](http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh) ,
full profile on request

Email: shabi at fossix.org

Github: [http://github.com/shabinesh](http://github.com/shabinesh)

Bitbucket: [http://bitbucket.com/shabinesh](http://bitbucket.com/shabinesh)

------
Stately
Location: London/Madrid (remote)

Technologies: Android library development, Java servlets, python/django.
Specialized in maps/cartography/location.

Resume:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8xuvhluhdpjoa6l/CV.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8xuvhluhdpjoa6l/CV.pdf)

[https://github.com/fdansv](https://github.com/fdansv)

[http://work.dansd.com](http://work.dansd.com)

Email: fdansv at gmail dot com

------
mjafshar
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, Javascript, SQL, AJAX, JQuery,
Rubymotion

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mjafshar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mjafshar)

I'm a former civil engineering designer turned web developer looking for a
junior level position. I have been studying web development for the last 6
months and I'm itching to put my new found skills to the test.

------
dmichulke
Location: Luxembourg

Remote: OK, Part time (20-30 hs per week)

Willing to relocate: No (I live 10km away from the airport, so traveling to
bigger European cities is ok)

Technologies: Clojure, Java, Prolog + Machine Learning, Artificial
Intelligence, Math

Resume:
[https://www.elance.com/s/dmichulke/resume/](https://www.elance.com/s/dmichulke/resume/)
(more on request)

Email: <loginname> at hotmail dot com - replace "hot" with "g"

------
_mtr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, east coast

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS, Angular, jQuery, Node, some Ruby, PHP, C#

Resume: [http://goo.gl/XVtVJj](http://goo.gl/XVtVJj) (Google Drive)

Email: tyler dot rash at gmail dot com

Personal site: [http://tylrr.io](http://tylrr.io)

\---

Front-end developer with a wide range of experience. Recently promoted to a
senior position at Megacorp, Inc. but looking for a spot where I can work with
a small, focused team.

------
throaway0x07DE
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes (previous remote experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Tech: Primarily a backend guy; high availability/high throughput distributed
systems, storage (YesSQL/NoSQL), Hadoop, infrastructure. Mostly work in Java
but have C++ background, enjoy hobbying in JavaScript, and experience gluing
stuff together with Ruby. Shipped a few mobile products as well.

Resume: 15+ years experience, currently Sr. Software Engineer working within
AWS

Email: throaway0x07DE@gmail.com

------
pavanred
USA, Relocation, Full Time

Professional Exp Stack: C#, ASP.Net, SQL Server, SQL Server BI, Oracle, js,
IIS, NUnit, WCF, TFS

Academic (MS Data Science) Stack: Java, Python, Postgres, R, Hadoop, git

Resume:
[http://www.cs.uic.edu/~preddy/resume.pdf](http://www.cs.uic.edu/~preddy/resume.pdf)

Contact: in resume

Current: Masters in Computer Science; Academic focus - Data science.
Graduating in July. Prior experience of 5 years web development on MS stack

------
yass93
Location: Parma, Italy.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: C++, Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, Jquery, Javascript.

Email: yassinesania at gmail.com

About me:

I'm CS undergraduate at University of Parma. I'm working on a personal
project, using the technologies above.

That being said, I know that I'm not the "programmer alpha"(lot of experience,
lot of works done, lot of forks,...),

but I'm searching for a job where I could improve my knowledge and experience
faster than now.

------
CaveTech
Toronto, ON. Willing to relocate. Full time or Remote.

Stack: php, javascript, mysql, css, html, facebook ads, java, android,
node.js, c, redis, c++, git, svn

I'm a full stack engineer with increasing preference towards back end
development. I also have experience as a project manager/team lead.

Currently employed as a Senior Developer where I've been working primarily
with PHP, Node.js and Javascript.

Resume: Please contact.

Email: ian [-at-] elliian [-dot-] com

------
tommizzle
Location: London, willing to relocate, Full Time.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ut1wm0n1nvrwlzj/Tom%20Layfield%20-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ut1wm0n1nvrwlzj/Tom%20Layfield%20-%20Product%20Manager%20CV.pdf)

Contact: me at tommizzle dot com

About: Product Manager and ex-startup founder. In my most recent role, I lead
Product for a small SaaS startup. See my resume for more details.

------
skelleher

      Location: Seattle
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: embedded, firmware, C/C++/Objective-C, OpenGL, wearables, computer vision
    
      Resume: http://www.seankelleher.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/resume_2013_Sean_Kelleher.pdf
    
      Email: sean@seankelleher.org
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/skelleher

------
brianbarker
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: I'm in SLC, desiring to be in Austin. I will gladly
relocate.

Technologies: My career has been primarily C# (web/desktop) .NET, ASP, Web
API, AngularJS, SQL, but I can jump into anything. I prefer other technologies
when I'm tinkering around on my own, such as postgres, mysql, Go, and more.

Resume: Gladly, just don't have a goto place to throw it on the web.

Email: brianbarker3 ---- gmail

~~~
sunsu
Just shot you an email.

------
perspectivezoom
Location: San Francisco or East Bay

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: SQL, Ruby on Rails, Backbone/Marionette

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perspectivezoom](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perspectivezoom)
[https://github.com/perspectivezoom](https://github.com/perspectivezoom)

Email: hn at perspectivezoom.com

Looking for a full stack position at a good startup.

------
appunto
Location: Nowhere in particular, currently in South America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Availability: Part-time (20-25 hours/week)

Technologies: These days I mostly work with: Python, Flask/Django,
PostgreSQL/MySQL, FreeBSD/Linux. To some degree I also like to use: Tornado,
Celery, Redis, Scrapy, AWS. Before falling in love with Python I did several
years of work involving (mostly) C, Perl and Java.

Resume: On request

Email: appunto@nurfuerspam.de

------
petethepig
Location: St.Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Not really

Willing to relocate: Yes

Stack: JS, Ruby, Node, Rails, AWS, UNIX

Resume / Contact Info:
[http://thdr.me/fZaFIaAESqI4](http://thdr.me/fZaFIaAESqI4)

\---

Full Stack Web developer. Things I'm proud of:

— Devtools Terminal project. 866 stars on Github and it was featured on
html5rocks.com

— web/Mac app called Thunder
([https://thunderapp.me/](https://thunderapp.me/))

------
kidsil
Location: Germany

Remote: Only, please. Part time in the beginning. Willing to relocate: not for
2014, likely for 2015

Technologies: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

------
Paul_Dessert
Location: Sacramento region

Remote: Yes (currently working remotely, but I'll consider on site as well)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack LAMP web developer. JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, Python,
HTML(5), CSS(3), etc.

Resume: www.pauldessert.com (full PDF available upon request)

Email: pauldessert@gmail.com

I also have significant experience in graphic and film production and
development. Photoshop and the Adobe Creative Suite are second nature to me.

------
alexross
Location: SC, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Preferred--anywhere but S.E. USA

Technologies: Primarily C#/.NET automated testing, but also a little bit of
Python/Django, C, C++, Matlab

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwrlsAM4YffXdW83UDBDZEFQZ00...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwrlsAM4YffXdW83UDBDZEFQZ00/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ima lexr oss [at] gmail.com, no spaces

------
nayshins
Location: Chicago Remote: Not necessary Willing to Relocate: yes Technologies:
Proficient(Ruby, JS) Learning(Python, Java) Resume:
www.linkedin.com/in/jakenations/ Email: jnations1214@gmail.com

Former finance professional turned web developer looking for a junior
position. I am willing to relocate.

------
josephjrobison
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, PHP

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/joerobison/

Email: In profile

Looking for director of marketing positions at smaller company, or SEO
positions at larger companies. I'm a data-focused online marketer looking to
work with a company that's in dire need of someone in this position so I can
help optimize and take things to the next level.

------
marquesw
Location: Union City, CA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: in the future, masters degree in-progress

Technologies: Juniper Networks, Checkpoint, Alcatel-Lucent omniswitches,
racking, fiber, C, basic LAMP configs, virtualization, incident management
tools, I speak 4 languages fluently (French, Spanish, Portuguese)

Resume: wmabmb.tx0.org/cv_wmarques_2014_EN.pdf

Email: see resume for email/linkedin/g+/phone

------
cheeming

      Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python/Django, Redis, PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, CasperJS/PhantomJS, Debian/Ubuntu, Ansible, Nginx
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheeming
      Email: cheeming at infinite-code dot com

------
jaggederest
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Full time, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, willing to learn anything needed, occasional
Rubygems and Rails contributor

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1v4ws_8RwjheIqNtG7qpcjz7s...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1v4ws_8RwjheIqNtG7qpcjz7sgerHE6OAtHcaUA2a4t4/pub)

Email: justin.george@gmail.com

------
Androsynth
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Erlang, Go, html/css, C/C++

Resume: [http://jamieclinton.com/work](http://jamieclinton.com/work)

Email: jcclinton24 at gmail dot com

I have been a software engineer for 5 years and have been at senior level for
last several. Have a MS in EE but switched over to software because I love to
code.

------
nt591
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Full time, not remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Javascript, proficient in SQL, some Chef and Ansible
experience. Willing to learn anything.

Resume:
[http://resumes.flatironschool.com.s3.amazonaws.com/alumni/Ni...](http://resumes.flatironschool.com.s3.amazonaws.com/alumni/NikhilThomas.pdf)

Email: nikhil@nthomas.org

------
gugiserman

      Location: Rio de Janeiro - RJ, Brazil
      Remote: I don't know
      Willing to relocate: I have no idea
      Technologies: JavaScript (CoffeeScript)(Angular, backbone, jquery, blablabla), bootstrap, html5, css3, PHP, starting to learn ruby on rails
      Resume: Just a kinda good front-end developer
      Email: gugiserman@gmail.com

------
martiuk
Location: West Midlands, UK / Remote

Technologies: Full Stack .NET, Python (Flask, a little Django), Java, Android,
Experience with Windows & Unix-like OSes.

Resume: (Please Contact)

Email: m[dot]kemp2910[at]gmail[dot]com

I'm young and an extremely quick learner with blue-sky thinking. I'm hoping to
develop in a faced paced environment with the latest and greatest
technologies.

------
jarstorm
Location: Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Javascript (JQuery, Meteor, Angular JS)

Resume: es.linkedin.com/in/javierabadrodriguez/

Email: javierabadrodriguez@gmail.com

------
aconz2
Location: Outside Washington D.C.

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: Probably

Technologies: Clojure[script], other languages but I prefer Clojure,
communication, problem solving, persistence

Resume: Nothing huge but can share upon request

Email: aconz2 at gmail dot com

I love thinking, learning, coding, and climbing. Hard problems make me work
hard. Interests are very broad. Would enjoy talking to anyone. Cheers.

------
pzagor2
Location: Europe/Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Android, Web(.net c#, Rails, Javascript, html, css,
...,different template engines), DB(SQL, postgre, mongo)

Resume:

    
    
      -1 year front end web development of banking systems
    
      -2 years lead Android developer
    
      -1 year mostly web development for startup
    
    

Email: pzagor2 [at] gmail

------
rch
Boulder, Colorado

I work with local, remote, and international clients, but I would prefer to
continue living where I am. I would be open to the

I have a broad technical background, with an emphasis on scientific computing.
Highlights: C++, Java, Python, JavaScript, Postgres, Riak, Globus, Angular,
D3, CEF, Eclipse.

Resume: will provide

Email: <username>.zndx@gmail.com

------
mattnibs
Location: Santa Barbara, Ca

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, JS/Angular, .NET/C#, SQL, Full Stack Web

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-9BNT6DJDiXUlRxUkRoRGFKV0k...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-9BNT6DJDiXUlRxUkRoRGFKV0k/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: hello (at) mattnibecker (dot) com

------
allenkim67
Location: San Francisco Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Possibly
Technologies: Javascript, CSS3, HTML5, Node.js, Ruby on Rails, Python
Portfolio: [http://www.allenkim.com/](http://www.allenkim.com/) Email:
allenkim67@gmail.com

Currently looking for a frontend dev position!

------
marksbrown
Location : London, UK

Remote : No

Willing to Relocate : No

Technologies : Python (NumPy/SciPy, Pandas), C++

Resume : www.markbrown.io/cv

Email : contact@markbrown.io

I'm near the end of my PhD at UCL (London, UK) and I'm looking to get started
in the tech industry in September. I've enjoyed stats and Python over the last
few years and I'm looking to develop more into both.

------
chris11
Location: Iowa, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, GIS, Postgres, PostGIS, C#

Email: midfield_3@htomail.com

Resume: Available on request.

I'm looking for a junior software developer position. I've worked on
geospatial processing development, and database development for GIS data. I
have also done some C# development for user interfaces and report generation.

------
Xarik1

      Location:Princeton, New Jersey
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Mostly have played around with C++, Java + libgdx, Python
      Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8l9eirp75anq8ue/AADZWDGXUflfzI6d1fAXUUUEa
      Email: BrianJHillman@gmail.com

------
knoxzin1
Rodrigo, Brazil / remote Php, node.js, html/css/js resume :
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/knoxzin1](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/knoxzin1)
Email : rodrigo_siqueira1 [at] yahoo dot com dot br

Looking for part time jobs ( 20 hrs / week )

------
tgeery
Location: Santa Barbara, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
HTML/CSS, JS, AJAX, Angular, MongoDB, SQL, Ruby, RoR, Python, Obj-C, R Resume:
[http://geerydev.com](http://geerydev.com) Email: tyler [dot] geery [at] gmail
[dot] .com

------
julianwachholz
Location: Zurich, Switzerland; Full time or Remote

Willing to relocate: Yes anywhere, if feasible.

Technologies: Python/Django, JavaScript, highly interested in other Languages
(Erlang/OTP; Ruby) and DevOps. A lot of PHP work in the past.

Contact details at [https://ju.io/](https://ju.io/)

------
minusthebrandon
Location: Phoenix, AZ, USA

Remote: Totally willing.

Willing to relocate: Sorry, but no.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/brandon-
burning/99/314/b65](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/brandon-burning/99/314/b65)

Email: base64(Ym5idXJuaW5nM0BnbWFpbC5jb20=)

------
nstill
Like a couple of others on here. Not a programmer, but have read HN for at
least a few years.

Location: Qatar Remote: Yes! Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Marketing/Communication/HR side tech and HRIS systems Email:
nalani[dot]still[at]gmail[dot]com Dual US/UK citizen

------
huragok
Location: Melbourne, FL

Remote: Yes/only

Willing to relocate: no.

Technologies: C#/MVC, Node, ES5/6, HTML5/CSS3, LESS, MSSQL, Mongo, Rethink,
generalist in nature.

See profile for resume/github/blog. I'm a generalist and like working at all
levels of the stack, both on boring crudwork and exciting problems.

------
woutr_be
Location: Hong Kong (originally from Belgium)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS (SASS & LESS), JavaScript (jQuery, Angular, backbone),
Grunt (or Gulp)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wyi7yqc2b2xeqt/CV.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wyi7yqc2b2xeqt/CV.pdf)

Contact: In Resume

------
shaydoc
_Location: Belfast, N. Ireland

_ Remote: Open to remote

 _Willing to relocate: Yes

_ Technologies: Fullstack, KnockoutJS, SPA, javascript, C#, Azure, SQL Server,
asp.net webapi, REST, node, git, TFS

 _Resume:[http://anexiledderryman.com/cv](http://anexiledderryman.com/cv)

_Email: swampscottmusic at gmail

------
burritofanatic
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Currently

Willing to relocate: Amenable

Technologies: Objective-C, iOS, Python, markup (HTML, CSS, JS), Google App
Engine

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/will-
ha/26/95b/1a4](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/will-ha/26/95b/1a4)

Email: williamgazillion@gmail.com

------
YuriNiyazov

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, Responsive/Mobile-First Web Design
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuriniyazov
      Email: yuri.niyazov@gmail.com

------
brickcap
I am looking for contract/freelance opportunities

Location : India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: node js, erlang, nginx-lua, couchdb/couchdb-lucene, elastic
search.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akshatjiwan](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akshatjiwan)

Email: akshatjiwan@gmail.com

------
jogrms
Location: Russia, but hoping to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C++, Compilers, Clang/LLVM, JavaCC, Clojure, Haskell

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanbabushkin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanbabushkin)

Email: $ echo am9ncm1zQGdtYWlsLmNvbQo= | base64 -d

------
kiliancs
Location: Barcelona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: IBM Maximo, WebSphere, Oracle DB, MSSQL, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Java, C#, Python, Lua, JavaScript, jQuery, MooTools, PHP, Symphony2,
WordPress, CSS, HTML5

Resume: [http://j.mp/1qfrZZT](http://j.mp/1qfrZZT)

Email: kilian[at]aktive[.]cat

------
throwaway_yy2Di
Inexperienced, self-taught

Location: US and Europe, looking in the latter

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, Haskell, C, C++(11), Lisp, Python

Not-a-resume: [https://github.com/tom-szczarkowski/](https://github.com/tom-
szczarkowski/)

Email: base64( dGhvbWFzLnN6Y3phcmtvd3NraUBnbWFpbC5jb20K )

------
adambware
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Linux Admin, Web Security, Shell Scripting, PHP, Ruby,
Javascript, jQuery, HTML/CSS. Willing to learn anything!

Learning: Puppet, Angular, Swift.

Resume: [http://adamboulware.com/](http://adamboulware.com/)

Email: see resume

------
r0m4n0
Location: Sacramento, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full stack development; HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery,
Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL, Oracle

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ambroselli](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ambroselli)

Email: roman.ambroselli@gmail.com

------
MichaelMaddox

      Location: US - traveling
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, .NET
      Resume: http://www.capprime.com/about/MichaelMaddox-Resume.html
      Email: Michael dot P dot Maddox at capprime dot com

------
smogg
Location: Europe

Remote: Yep

Willing to relocate: Yup

Technologies: JavaScript (Vanilla or jQuery), html, css, coffeescript, sass,
less etc.

Resume: Upon request

Email: hello@oskar.io

I'm a front-end developer and UX/UI designer with ~4 years of freelancing
experience. Looking to join a small (preferably remote, but not necessarily)
team.

------
jplahn
Location: Blacksburg, VA -- would like to work in Austin, TX

Remote: Willing

Technologies: Java, JavaScript

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsu4qzytbh6cvxf/Plahn_Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsu4qzytbh6cvxf/Plahn_Resume.pdf)

Email: jplahn@vt.edu

------
apineda

      Location: On, Canada
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: SF
    
      Technologies: recently: meteor.js/angular.js
    
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77
    
      Email: alexpineda86@gmail.com

------
acazsouza
Location: Belo Horizonte / Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#/Javascript/SQL

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/kvn3jguk3r1m33j/ACAZ_EN.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/kvn3jguk3r1m33j/ACAZ_EN.pdf)

Email: acazsouza@gmail.com

------
lightningstorm
San Francisco, Full Time

Location: SF/South Bay with remote working days/Remote

Technologies: Generalist/Full Stack - Scala/RoR/AngularJS/NodeJS

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1jUncu0](http://bit.ly/1jUncu0)

Email: bergmanm at gmail

------
pknerd

      Location: Karachi, Pakistan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python,PHP(Core, Laravel, CodeIgnitor, Cake)
      Resume: http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile
      Email:kadnan(@)gmail.com

------
roscoebeezie
Location: Atlanta Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python | R
Resume: Send email Email: roscoe1245@gmail.com

Im a math student looking for something in Data, but I'm down for anything.
Maybe an internship or part time.

------
simplyinfinity
Sofia, Bulgaria / remote

C#, html/css/js (basically a full stack .net web dev)

resume :
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/nikolasivkov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/nikolasivkov)

Email : nikola at dotfinity dot eu

------
tomsun
Location: Toronto

Remote: Preferably no. More productive in office.

Willing to Locate: Yes if to an urban metropolitan area.

Technologies: See resume

Resume: [http://tom-sun.com/curriculumvitae.html](http://tom-
sun.com/curriculumvitae.html)

email: tomsun100@gmail.com

------
groktor
Location: Barcelona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: obj-c, swift, ruby, rails, mongo, redis, RabbitMQ/MSMQ,
MVC.net/c#

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/joshuatobin/](http://linkedin.com/in/joshuatobin/)

Email: see linked in above

------
canadiancreed
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on role and offer

Technologies: PHP, Java, jquery, css, ruby, python, perl

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

Email: creedis at gmail dot com

------
bdphilly
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Backbone.js, jQuery, SQL,
RSpec, HTML and CSS

Resume: www.bryanphillips.me

Email: bdphilly [at] gmail [dot] com

Interested in full stack, front-end, or back-end positions. Are you located in
the Bay Area? Let’s talk!

------
9wymanm
Location: SF

Remote: Possibly.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Current: Rails, Backbone | Past: Java, Python, PHP

Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/matthew-wyman/76/25b/a90/

Email: mw32[at]uw[dot]edu

Recent grad, experienced with Rails and Backbone, looking for a strong team in
SF.

------
_Nicola
Location: Cagliari

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: html, css, javascript, php, jquery

Resume:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~0196ad45cb4b5bf7af](https://www.odesk.com/users/~0196ad45cb4b5bf7af)

Email: usainicola [-a-t-] gmail.com

------
nicopace
Location: Argentina

Remote: Full time, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Angular

Resume:
[http://ar.linkedin.com/in/carneroalejandro](http://ar.linkedin.com/in/carneroalejandro)

Email: alejandro.carnero.pico@gmail.com

~~~
sunsu
Hi Alejandro. I just shot you an email. -Lyle Pratt - BetterVoice.com

------
shahparacha
Location: San Francisco, California Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, SQL Resume: Please
email for a copy Email: shah.paracah@gmail.com

------
Fumler
Location: Norway

Remote: Yes

Willing ro relocate: Yes

Technologies: painters paint all colors, but extended knowledge in python,
php, android, nodejs, angularjs

Resume: Contact me

Email: fredrik.fumler@gmail.com

Dabble in all kinds of languages and projects, burn mainly for back end web
development.

------
adityatb
Location: Hyderabad, India Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: Yes. Skills:
PureData/MaxMSP, Reaktor, Logic, ProTools, WebAudioAPI with JS. Resume: Upon
Request. Email: adityatb@gmail.com

------
nromito
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Want to be in Bay area

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Ruby on Rails, Matlab, OpenCV, git

Resume: [http://nickromito.com/](http://nickromito.com/)

Email: See top of resume

------
psenior
Location: Ft. Lauderdale, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: DevOps, HTML, Bootstrap, Ruby, Sinatra, SQL

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/see-my-resume](http://tinyurl.com/see-my-resume)

Email: paul_senior@hotmail.com

------
david04
Location: Europe, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Scala, Lift. Full-Stack Web Development.

Resume:
[http://about.redtigersoftware.com/](http://about.redtigersoftware.com/)

Email: davidbranquinho@gmail.com

------
narzero
Location: Rotterdam, the Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript --(JUNIOR)

Resume: [https://github.com/narzero](https://github.com/narzero)

Email: narek[dot]aramjan[at]gmail[dot]com

------
nicopace
Location: Argentina

Remote: Full time, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Angular

Resume: [http://ar.linkedin.com/in/nickar](http://ar.linkedin.com/in/nickar)

Email: nicolas.pace@unixono.com.ar

------
kerny
Location: Presov, Slovakia Remote: preferably Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies: C, C++, Lua, Linux Resume: Available upon request Email:
rasto@inbox.com

------
josephnovak
Location: San Francisco / Los Angeles

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Node.js

Resume: Available upon request

E-mail: solitarybookclub@gmail.com (e-mail will be forwarded to my primary
address)

------
mhorne27
Location: NY / Jersey City

Remote: maybe

Willing to relocate: no

Skills: 9 years of sales and account management experience in the Financial
Services industry

Resume: upon request

Email: melissa (dot) horne (at) gmail (dot) com

------
alexilliamson
Chicago, IL, prefer to relocate anywhere else Resume: please contact Tech:
Ruby, Rails, R, Stata, Weka, VBA, TSQL Email: alexilliamson gmail

------
aprdm
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: FPGA, VHDL, ARM, Embedded Linux, C.

Resume: Experienced embedded system developer, abilities in software
development and RTL design.

Email: wcprado@hotmail.com

------
kodeseeker
Location: San Francisco Bay Area.

Remote : No.

Willing to relocate : yes.

Technologies: Java, Python, SQL. And NoSQL . About 3.5 years of work
experience .

Resume : Available upon request.

Email: vmahadev@asu.edu

------
hexleo
this is very impress me, everyone show their own resumes in HN. I learn a lot
in here, thank you.

------
vmulas

      Location: Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right offer, yes.
      Technologies: 
    

Knowledge of LKM/Kernel space and userspace rootkits. Binary and modules
injection and obfuscation, signal trap protection and anti debugging and
reversing armor.

Debugging & Reverse Eng: hexdump, ltrace, strace, gdb, objdump, objcopy.

Arch: x86, x64, ARM, MIPS and related endianess. Linux Server: Slackware,
Redhat, Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian, OpenSuse.

BSD: FreeBSD.

Embedded Linux: DD-Wrt, OpenWRT, Mikrotik, Custom linux based firmware and
reverse engineering of these.

Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle.

Virtualization: Virtualbox, VMware, Docker

Accounting: FTP, SSH, LDAP, VPN

Code Versioning: SVN, GIT

Web Technologies: Apache, Nginx, Tomcat, Jboss

Continuous Integration and Delivery: Jenkins+Nexus+Liverebel

IP Policies: ip, iptables, ebtables, arptables.

Voip: SIP, IAX2

Video surveillance set of technologies.

Wireless: Managed a WISP, configuring antennas, HDSL Cisco and 3Com Routers

    
    
      Resume:
    

I have a degree in Computer Science and over 10 years of Information
Communication Technology experience. I always had a deep passion in technology
and security, with a focus on wired and wireless networks and mobile device's
technology. Throughout my professional life, I always accepted and enjoyed
challenges with a heavy grade of difficulties, solving and studying it by
myself or joining some security or research group. My experience forged and
made me enthusiast in problem solving.

I worked as network administrator, analyst and architect for a wireless
provider. This job experience included also customer care and telephonic
helpdesk with the customers I followed. I also increased my experience
background adding Video Surveillance skills, acquiring knowledge about common
issues in that field, and understanding what the customer is looking for.

My last job experience was exactly what I was looking for and what I
periodically look for: challenge. So I worked for a company which operates in
the ICT field, projecting an encrypted system layout and coding its tools and
routines with a main focus on security. For that job, I developed an
encryption engine for an highly increased security level that's unique for
each devices where this encryption system is running. Obviously it also
contains anti-reversing tricks, anti-debugger traps and obfuscation
techniques. Actually I'm following 2 companies as DevOps: one is a CMS Web
company, the other one is developing a M2M system with cloud support: almost
daily I have to do with code versioning, installations and deployments,
disaster recovery, databases, virtualization, problem solving and
troubleshooting.

I also worked on my own creating a GPS tracking platform which supports
Android and Symbian smartphones and a VoIP encryption platform, compatible
with all OS and almost all smartphones and tablets.

I relish new challenges in my professional life: I believe meeting new
peoples' experiences is a great way to learn. Just a few infos about me: I
live in Sardinia (Italy), I'm Italian mother tongue and I also speak a fluent
English on a daily basis.

My mission is to hack, no matter what. Hire me, before I "hire" you.

    
    
      Email: vmulas (0x61,0x74) tiscali %2E it

------
denvyl
_TL /DR: Rainmaker Product Designer and Technical Architect - Let's Build
Something_

 _Location:_ United States (Connecticut)

 _Remote:_ Available remotely as well as limited on-site work in the
Northeastern United States.

 _Relocate:_ Perhaps for a _killer_ opportunity.

 _Resume:_ Happy to furnish CV and references upon request.

 _Email:_ emaildenvyl@[the company Marissa Mayer works at :)]

 _Technologies_

There's not much I haven't had my hands on or been indirectly involved with.
Lately I have been heavily involved in cloud computing (Google Cloud and AWS -
the actual platform services, not just IaaS), graph databases (Titan, less
experience with neo4j), ElasticSearch, various ML and CV tools, and Apache
Spark. My work is at the intersection of product design and technical
architecture - often I go into projects without prior hands-on experience of
what we'll use in the end product.

 _Meet Denvyl :-)_

I don't brand myself as a developer or builder per se. I am a designer. I work
with my clients to understand the spirit of what they're trying to accomplish.
I don't expect requirements, wireframes, or drawn out conference calls with
stakeholders. The design process is an iterative one - and often you don't
know what it is you're designing until you're 3/4 done designing it :-)

The best projects for me are those that I can approach from an end-to-end
standpoint. I do not believe you can separate the creative process of design
with the technical process of systems analysis and architecture - they are one
- managing them separately or in silos spells disaster. I don't think I've
ever worked a project where what we built was exactly what we envisioned on
day 1 - and that's a good thing.

I work iteratively with my clients - but at the same time don't need
handholding. You can be as involved as you want to be. Most of my work is done
nailing the user experience. Too many products are solving really important
problems yet stumble on UX - and in 2014, that spells instant death. I
anticipate user needs - I don't rely on them to email it in via a feedback
form. I'm a firm believer in the fact that users don't know what they want
until they see it - and often it is a mistake to incorporate things like user
feedback surveys too early in the process.

I'm opinionated. You can tell from reading this. I take my work very seriously
and hold myself to seemingly impossible quality standards. Depending on the
stage of your company we may time box certain activities (you can spend as
long as you want noodling with an on boarding process - when what we actually
need to do is get a working prototype out in the field for your sales guys to
demo).

You want to contact me if:

-You have an early stage product concept or idea

-You feel that user experience and design will be key competitive differentiators

-You're not afraid to explore otherwise non-obvious solutions to the problem(s) you're trying to solve

-You want a guy who's going to treat your work with the same care and integrity as his own

------
oswalpalash

      Location: Surat, INDIA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Django, Python, HTML, CSS, MySQL, JavaScript
      Resume: http://in.linkedin.com/pub/palash-oswal/8a/7a4/127 
      Email: oswalpalash@gmail.com

------
ramonex
Location: Poland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: advanced
reverse engineering, binary code modification (logic, UI), software copy
protection, malware analysis, assembly, C/C++/C# Resume: Upon request Email:
reservices2@gmail.com

------
notastartup

      Location: Vancouver, BC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: If it's worth it.
      Technologies: 5 years of LAMP, Javascript. Some Java.
      Resume: http://appsonify.com
      Email: MapleLeafKim AT gmail

